# Milan-Inter 0-1



## Blu71 (3 Ottobre 2012)

7ª giornata Seria A Tim 2012/2013


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Ottobre 2012)

carica a 1000. possiamo fare bene


----------



## Ale (3 Ottobre 2012)

perdiamo 2-3 a 0


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2012)

Siamo carichi a 1000 ergo perderemo


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati

Abate Zapata Mexés DeSciglio

Montolivo DeJong Nocerino

Boateng Pazzini Faraone​


----------



## Blu71 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Il derby è il derby, si gioca solo per vincere.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Ottobre 2012)

Vinciamo.

La formazione DEVE essere quella di stasera.


----------



## Tobi (3 Ottobre 2012)

se allegri non fa ******* e schiera una formazione come si deve si vince.

Hanno piu loro da perdere che noi in questo momento visto che sono a 4 punti dalla vetta e si credono al livello della juve.

Abbiati
Abate Yepes Zapata De Sciglio
De Jong Montolivo
Boateng Binho El Sharaawy
Bojan

Pazzini al 60esimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vincere. Forza Milan!


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo di vincere, forza ragazzi, una vittoria nel derby darebbe tantissimo morale e consapevolezza dei proprio mezzi sù!


----------



## Vinz (4 Ottobre 2012)

Mamma mia, la solita legnata. Gol di Milito che si beve Abate e sassata di Sneijder all'incrocio. Assist di Cassano e di Zanetti. Li conosco bene i miei polli


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, la solita legnata. Gol di Milito che si beve Abate e sassata di Sneijder all'incrocio. Assist di Cassano e di Zanetti. Li conosco bene i miei polli



Snejider non gioca.


----------



## Vinz (4 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Snejider non gioca.



Certo, come in ogni derby, poi però è sempre titolare


----------



## Gollume (4 Ottobre 2012)

1) Saranno ***** amarissimi se l Inter è quella vista con la Fiorentina. Corrono tanto.
2) Spaccate uno zigomo a Cassano.
3) Occhio al maledetto Milito che ci segna sempre.


Abbiati
Abate Zapata Bonera De Sciglio
Montolivo De Jong
Robinho Boateng El Sharawi
Pazzini​
Cambi. Robinho/Boa - Emanuelson
Pazzini - Bojan
Montolivo - Nocerino


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diegoo Mi-li-to.


----------



## gabuz (4 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=327]Gollume[/MENTION] http://www.milanworld.net/regolamento-e-comunicazioni/1111-linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti.html


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Battiomoli per una benedetta volta che la Snai ci da anche i favori del pronostico.Non deludiamoli!


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

------------------- Abbiati ------------------

De Sciglio ---- Zapata ---- Bonera --- Antonini

----------- De Jong ---- Nocerino ------------

Emanuelson ------ Montolivo ----- El Shaarawy

------------------- Bojan --------------------

I cambiamenti rispetto allo Zenit:

1) Abate in tribuna, altrimenti si parte dallo 0-1, gol di Milito dalla parte di Abate
2) Boateng non può fare il titolare in questo modulo, blocca ogni possibile azione di attacco del Milan
3) Nocerino affiancato a De Jong e Montolivo trequartista

Se si vuol rischiare qualcosa poi Robinho può entrare a destra a partita in corso per Urby (o per Antonini, spostando Urby terzino)... Pazzini da tenere per gli ultimi 20' se il risultato è sfavorevole... 

Un giorno, prima o poi, proverei Carmona come ala destra... con El Shaarawy e Bojan forma un trio giovane e di fantasia che può mettere in crisi le difese avversarie. 

Cassano segna sicuro: giocatevi il suo gol.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (4 Ottobre 2012)

giocheremo con quegli scarsi di abate e antonini, ergo, la sconfitta è già scritta. Inutile dire che se palacio gioca, segna, quel figlio di *******!


----------



## Tobi (4 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati
Abate YEPES zapata de sciglio
De Jong Montolivo
Boateng Binho El92
Bojan

Pazzini al 60esimo


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> 1) *Saranno ***** amarissimi se l Inter è quella vista con la Fiorentina. Corrono tanto.*
> 2) Spaccate uno zigomo a Cassano.
> 3) Occhio al maledetto Milito che ci segna sempre.
> 
> ...




Eeeeh 

Nel 2t CROLLATI


----------



## DannySa (4 Ottobre 2012)

Abate non deve giocare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2012)

Pato rientra in gruppo​
Buone notizie per il Milan,pato ha svolto il lavoro con il gruppo senza accusare problemi o fastidi.

la notizia completa su :Pato rientra in gruppo |


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;38399 ha scritto:


> Pato rientra in gruppo​
> Buone notizie per il Milan,pato ha svolto il lavoro con il gruppo senza accusare problemi o fastidi.
> 
> la notizia completa su :Pato rientra in gruppo |



Chissà quanto durerà....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Ottobre 2012)

dai ragazzi!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Ottobre 2012)

Dobbiamo riproporre Montolivo e De Jong davanti alla difesa, uno imposta e l'altro tappa le falle e aiuta con le ripartenze! Quindi 4-2-3-1 con Pazzini unica punta, come ieri sera insomma. Non vedo l'ora sia domenica sera!


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Penso che oramai il milan stia trovando la quadratura del cerchio coi nanetti davanti (_Er cresta_ sulla sx) a non dare punti di riferimento,un 4-2-3-1 più che 4-3-3,anche perché Montolivo-De Jong si completano bene,con Nigel a fornire al Monto una dose sufficiente di testosterone per tutto il cc  Il Boa francamente senza gli spazi aperti dallo slavo mi sembra veramente perso,non ha l'intelligenza calcistica per giocare dietro la punta o cmq in mezzo al campo,veramente troppo anarchico e discontinuo nella stessa partita. Spero che giochi lui per rallentare il gioco. Il mio pupillo De Sciglio si sta imponendo,spero che giochi a sx,perché sulla dx confido in Igna


----------



## Sheldon92 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Va bene tutto, basta che Abate non giochi! Milito se lo sogna tutte le notti secondo me.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chissà quanto durerà....



sabato pato gioca con la primavera, si rompe, due mesi di stop


----------



## Milangirl (4 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me con l'Inter attuale non abbiamo grandi speranze...Cassano e Milito ci faranno molto male ...


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Ottobre 2012)

Se gioca Insigne vinciamo....

... ah no.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Spero che a Cassano ci pensi De Jong


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista sta trollando ampiamente, vorrei segnalarlo ai moderatori.


----------



## cris (4 Ottobre 2012)

Abate, mi raccomando, regala un altro gol a milito quest'anno eh.

E' la volta buona che ti lancio sul cranio il seggiolino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Abate, mi raccomando, regala un altro gol a milito quest'anno eh.
> 
> E' la volta buona che ti lancio sul cranio il seggiolino.



Ormai con Abate e Milito in campo contemporaneamente si parte già 1-0 per l'inde


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2012)

*ABATE e MILITO NEI DERBY

*1) INTER - MILAN 2-0 (2009/10) : per la prima volta in campo insieme Abate e Milito, su lancio di Snejder al 10' Abate sbaglia il tentativo di colpo di testa all'indietro e dà via libera a Diego che fa 1-0* 
*
2) INTER - MILAN 0-1 (2010/11) :Milito gioca solo un tempo, gli subentra Pandev che si prende a spintoni con Abate e Ignazio viene espulso. 

3) MILAN - INTER 3-0 (2010/11) : nell'Inter c'è Pazzini (e non Milito) dall'inizio, sarà il miglior derby giocato da Abate con assist a Pato del 2-0

4) MILAN - INTER 2-1 (supercoppa 2011) : Milito non convocato per Pechino

5) MILAN - INTER 0-1 (2011/12) : il gol della vittoria dell'Inter nasce da un errore di Abate che ricorda molto quello del derby di due stagioni prima, Milito va tranquillo a trafiggere Abbiati. 

6) INTER - MILAN 4-2 (2011/12) : Milito fa un tripletta  con il Milan in vantaggio 1-2, Abate si fa scappare Milito e lo stende causando il rigore del pareggio  

7) MILAN - INTER (2012/13) ..............


----------



## Sesfips (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ma se questo derby finisse in pareggio?? Può essere la volta buona questa...


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Ottobre 2012)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma se questo derby finisse in pareggio?? Può essere la volta buona questa...




Infatti è da una vita che non finisce in pareggio,a memoria dal derby d'andata del 2004/2005,che finì 0-0


----------



## S T B (4 Ottobre 2012)

io lascerei fuori abate e me la giocherei con de sciglio e antonini. Ormai è una cosa psicologica. Inoltre visto come siamo messi sui calci da fermo due gol li dovremmo prendere. Sicuramente lascerei fuori il pazzo dall'inizio...


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo di rivedere la prima mezz'ora di ieri!


----------



## 2515 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Samuel non ha mai perso un derby.
Milito con Abate segna sempre.

Samuel non è stato espulso contro la fiorentina solo grazie all'arbitro che involontariamente ce l'ha messa in ****. Senza samuel l'avremmo vinta al 100%.
Ma con Samuel in difesa, Milito e Abate uno contro l'altro, l'inter questa la vince facile, cioé non sono nemmeno preoccupato, sono sicuro che perdiamo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (4 Ottobre 2012)

Finirà probabilmente in un pareggio che non serve a nessuno...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Samuel non ha mai perso un derby.
> Milito con Abate segna sempre.
> 
> Samuel non è stato espulso contro la fiorentina solo grazie all'arbitro che involontariamente ce l'ha messa in ****. Senza samuel l'avremmo vinta al 100%.
> Ma con Samuel in difesa, Milito e Abate uno contro l'altro, l'inter questa la vince facile, cioé non sono nemmeno preoccupato, sono sicuro che perdiamo.



Lo perdera' un maledetto derby sto Samuel prima o poi!


----------



## panormus (4 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati
bonera
mexes
zapata
de sciglio
de jong
ambrosini
boateng
montolivo (robinho)
el sharawy
pazzini

Con questa formazione e un pò di fortuna vinceremo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Finirà probabilmente in un pareggio che non serve a nessuno...


D'accordo.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Finirà probabilmente in un pareggio che non serve a nessuno...



Non ci sarà, a mio avviso, nessun pareggio proprio perché non serve a nessuno.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati
Abate Mexes Zapata De Sciglio
De Jong Montolivo
Robinho Boateng El Sharaawy
Bojan​
Pazzini per Bojan nel secondo tempo (se serve)

Non possiamo stravolgerci ogni partita, quindi avanti cosi per ora
E speriamo bene!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Mexes Zapata De Sciglio
> De Jong Montolivo
> Robinho Boateng El Sharaawy
> ...


Si, penso che sia il meglio attualmente.
Robinho ammesso che stia bene, altrimenti meglio Emanuela.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Le ***** penso siano favorite, ma noi dobbiamo fare risultato assolutamente.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Samuel non ha mai perso un derby.
> Milito con Abate segna sempre.
> 
> Samuel non è stato espulso contro la fiorentina solo grazie all'arbitro che involontariamente ce l'ha messa in ****. Senza samuel l'avremmo vinta al 100%.
> Ma con Samuel in difesa, Milito e Abate uno contro l'altro, l'inter questa la vince facile, cioé non sono nemmeno preoccupato, sono sicuro che perdiamo.


Samuel sta facendo ridere ora come ora.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Ottobre 2012)

io firmerei adesso per il pari. 

una sconfitta sarebbe l'ennesima mazzata (psicologica soprattutto) dopo la bella vittoria di ieri.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Ottobre 2012)

E' anche vero che il pareggio non capita da un sacco di anni.

Io, comunque, rimango convinto che la vinciamo.


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2012)

Gia' me lo vedo sanetti che sgroppa su e giu'...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gia' me lo vedo sanetti che sgroppa su e giu'...



Ovviamente fino al 95°


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Ottobre 2012)

Noi in difesa non saremo da top, però loro non hanno Baresi, Nesta e Maldini eh.

Non sono conciati tanto meglio.

Considerando che i nostri attaccanti non sono proprio gli ultimi degli str0nzi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

X, poi perdiamo con la Lazio e poi vinciamo con il Genoa.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> X, poi perdiamo con la Lazio e poi vinciamo con il Genoa.



1 fisso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 1 fisso.


Con il Pescara ?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con il Pescara ?



....anche


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....anche


Però in Pescara-Milan


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però in Pescara-Milan



...se vincessimo il derby mi andrebbe pure bene


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Ottobre 2012)

E datece n'altra gioia!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (4 Ottobre 2012)

voglio almeno 4 punti nei derby!
poi mi accontento del 15esimo posto, ma questi dobbiamo metterli sotto specialmente per il maiale n°99 e per er mister fighetto


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Samuel l'ho visto parecchio in calo l'anno scorso, però bisogna dira che veniva comunque da un bruttissimo infortunio (quell'Inter-Brescia del 2010).


----------



## sheva90 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Andrò allo stadio, mi accontento di tornare a casa con un punto.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (5 Ottobre 2012)

Dai ragazzi!!! Non siamo tanto più scarsi di loro! Possiamo farcela! 
Secondo me se portiamo a casa tre punti nel derby, forse dopo, possiamo avere qualche possibilità di arrivare in Europa League!


----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sostengo da un mese che loro siano messi peggio di noi. Difendono addirittura peggio e non hanno Snider. Però c'è Milito e quindi spero Abate non giochi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Frega nulla del risultato; ciò che conta è Cassano ricoperto di fischi e con la gamba spezzata da De Jong.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2012)

La difesa a 3 è più di un’idea. Ambrosini in dubbio per il Derby​
Allegri sta pensando a un a difesa a 3? per il momento e solo un 'idea, Ambrosini difficilmente recupererà in tempo pe il derby

notizia completa su:La difesa a 3 è più di un’idea. Ambrosini in dubbio per il Derby |


----------



## Cm Punk (5 Ottobre 2012)

Spero che abate non giochi!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Quindi potremo proporre anche una sorte di 3-4-3,giusto???


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2012)

difesa a tre? non ci credo neanche se lo vedo


----------



## S T B (5 Ottobre 2012)

Non mi frega niente del numero 99 e dobbiamo rinunciare al terzetto fantasia se no le prendiamo di sicuro. Difesa a 3? Non grazie, non facciamo esperimenti proprio in questa partita.


----------



## Snake (5 Ottobre 2012)

Formazione ipotizzata dalla gazzetta raccapricciante


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Se gioca Robambo sono per l'esonero


----------



## bargnani83 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Formazione ipotizzata dalla gazzetta raccapricciante


quoto.
ma non ci credo a una formazione del genere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2012)

de sciglio in gruppo  spero giochi al posto del ragazzotto che regali i gol alla 2000 squadra di milano


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2012)

Pato e De Sciglio in gruppo​
Buone notizie in vista del derby di domenica sera, mattia de sciglio ha svolto l'intera seduta con il gruppo, anche Alexandre Pato ha svolto tutta la seduta, ma come anticipato nei giorni scorsi non farà parte del derby di domenica sera ma rientrerà dopo la sosta.

notizia completa su :Pato e De Sciglio in gruppo |


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Pato è l'unico giocatore al mondo che se anche rientra in gruppo ha bisogno di altro paio di settimane per essere disponibile.Inutilita' fatta calciatore!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pato è l'unico giocatore al mondo che se anche rientra in gruppo ha bisogno di altro paio di settimane per essere disponibile.Inutilita' fatta calciatore!



dopo tutti i problemi che ha avuto penso sia normale temporeggiare


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dopo tutti i problemi che ha avuto penso sia normale temporeggiare



Certo,meglio rimandare l'ennesimo infortunio!


----------



## ReyMilan (5 Ottobre 2012)

Chissà se El 92 deciderà la partita


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Ottobre 2012)

De Sciglio secondo me deve giocare. Anche a sinistra ma va messo in campo

Abbiati 
Abate - Mexes - Bonera - De Sciglio
Montolivo - De Jong
Emanuelson - Boateng - El Shaarawy
Bojan


----------



## 2515 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Per me bisogna fare un grandissimo lavoro su Boateng, per poter rendere questo 4-2-3-1 un modulo elastico. Allegri stesso con lo zenit ha notato che ci sono momenti e momenti, il 4-3-3 può essere più utile per difendere e ripartire mentre il 4-2-3-1 per tenere palla in avanti e attaccare con maggiore prepotenza. Se Boateng si sveglia e viene fatto il giusto lavoro, può spostarsi in linea mediana quando la partita inizia a sfuggirci di mano e così si da maggiore consistenza al centrocampo, favorendo il recupero di palla e le ripartenze per riprendere il comando della partita. Per me può essere la giusta chiave per rendere questo milan pronto ad ogni situazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio secondo me deve giocare. Anche a sinistra ma va messo in campo
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate - Mexes - Bonera - De Sciglio
> ...



Penso sia questa!


----------



## GioNF (5 Ottobre 2012)

L'Inter, probabilmente, giocherà col tridente.

------------Handanovic
-Juan Jesus -- Samuel -- Ranocchia
Pereira -- Guarin -- Gargano -- Zanetti -- Nagatomo
-- Abate ------- Milito ---- Cassano


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ci sarò allo stadio


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2012)

Questa la perdiamo sicuro per 3 motivi
1) Abbiamo vinto contro lo zenit, sarranno tutti gasati....
2)Loro giocano con Milito e noi con Ebete, nient'altro da aggiungere
3)Il fascista ha fatto uan grandissima partita mercoledi, ergo domenica palla che passa sotto le gambe oppure qualche papera


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2012)

Questa la dobbiamo vincere e basta. In tutti i modi!


----------



## Cm Punk (5 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio secondo me deve giocare. Anche a sinistra ma va messo in campo
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate - Mexes - Bonera - De Sciglio
> ...


Ma dai mettere abate contro l'inter è praticamente un suicidio..


----------



## Sesfips (5 Ottobre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> L'Inter, probabilmente, giocherà col tridente.
> 
> ------------Handanovic
> -Juan Jesus -- Samuel -- Ranocchia
> ...




Magari Abate stavolta fa il partitone.


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Ottobre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> L'Inter, probabilmente, giocherà col tridente.
> 
> ------------Handanovic
> -Juan Jesus -- Samuel -- Ranocchia
> ...



Pheeega,Gionf.........J.J e Pereira a DESTRA?!?!? 

Che razza di SOCIO sei?!??!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (5 Ottobre 2012)

Per forza che l'Inter vincerà, giocherà con il 3-5-3...avrà sempre l'uomo in più.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si, penso che sia il meglio attualmente.
> Robinho ammesso che stia bene, altrimenti meglio Emanuela.



Si assolutamente


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ambrosini: “ll derby può condizionare la stagione” Darren Marshall | ott 05, 2012 15:42 |

Il capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini non poteva non parlare dell’imminente derby milanese che andrà in scena a San Siro Domenica sera, queste le sue parole: 
Ambrosini: “ll derby può condizionare la stagione” |

Darren Marshall | ott 05, 2012 14:46 

Daniele Bonera che molto probabilmente sarà in campo Domenica sera, ha rilasciato un intervista al quotidiano “La Repubblica” dove ha dichiarato:

http://milanworldblog.net/2012/10/05/bonera-temo-milito/


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo che Allergia abbia il buon senso di non schierare Abate, speriamo.
Igna Ignazio quanti ce ne ha fatti perdere ? Due o tre ?


----------



## Heisenberg (5 Ottobre 2012)

Abate va fatto giocare, sarà uno dei migliori. Prevedo un assist per lui.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Assist per un compagno, non per milito

Fixed


----------



## Marilson (5 Ottobre 2012)

ho lollato sulla precisazione


----------



## E81 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo davvero che Abate non giochi, gioca per loro in ogni derby LOL
Prego che arrivi un pareggio, perché la sconfitta sarebbe davvero il peggio possibile... non vedremmo davvero più la luce


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Magari Abate stavolta fa il partitone.



Altro che Milito,Abate è il vostro idolo!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Garlando: "Allegri ha in mente il 3-5-2 per il derby"

_Secondo Luigi Garlando della Gazzetta dello Sport, Massimiliano Allegri ha in mente un’importante novità tattica in vista del derby di domenica sera: "Con due soli centrocampisti contro la mediana nerazzurra, atleticamente potente, il Milan rischia parte degli affanni di Zeman contro Conte. Da qui l’idea che da giorni sta covando Allegri: specchiarsi in Stramaccioni. Milan-Inter come Juve-Napoli: sfide di 3-5-2? Svolta non banale nell’era berlusconiana, anticipata dal finale di San Pietroburgo. Boateng e Nocerino (Montolivo), ai lati del perno centrale (De Jong), diventerebbero cacciatori e incursori alla Vidal; Abate e De Sciglio (Antonini) guadagnerebbero campo per crossare il pane di Pazzini. Attorno a lui orbiterebbe il talento El Shaarawy che giocherebbe di più con la porta in faccia"._


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Abate è diventato la barzelletta del derby.
Beh, non può dire di non essere entrato nella storia


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Collovati sul derby: "Inter favorita ma sarà la partita di El Shaarawy e Cassano"

Collovati sul derby: "Inter favorita ma sarà la partita di El Shaarawy e Cassano" - Milan - TUTTO MERCATO WEB


----------



## Maverick (6 Ottobre 2012)

Il risultato dipende dalla presenza di abate nel derby.


----------



## robs91 (6 Ottobre 2012)

E' proprio sicuro di mettere quel nano di Bonera titolare?Ogni palla inattiva loro sarà una sofferenza come contro lo Zenit....


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Daje raga,siamo tutti con voi!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Ripeto; aldilà del risultato. Conta solo fischiare Cassano e rompergli una gamba.


----------



## Sesfips (6 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Altro che Milito,Abate è il vostro idolo!



Beh, diciamo che con Milito ha un certo feeling..


----------



## MisterBet (6 Ottobre 2012)

A furia di prenderlo in giro gli interisti si stanno tirando un Abate decisivo domani (non so in che modo visto che non azzecca cross da anni e non segna manco a piangere...ma me lo sento...)...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng: "Il derby? L'importante è vincere, non importa come"

Boateng: "Il derby? L'importante è vincere, non importa come" - Milan - TUTTO MERCATO WEB


----------



## peppe75 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng giocatore che mi sta molto deludendo....Montolivo voglio solo dirti....SVEGLIAAA!!!


----------



## Petrecte (6 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Boateng: "Il derby? L'importante è vincere, non importa come"
> 
> Boateng: "Il derby? L'importante è vincere, non importa come" - Milan - TUTTO MERCATO WEB



Quanto odio questo modo di ragionare...le vittorie devono arrivare attraverso il gioco non per grazia ricevuta,specie se a giocare è il Milan !


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Quanto odio questo modo di ragionare...le vittorie devono arrivare attraverso il gioco non per grazia ricevuta,specie se a giocare è il Milan !



Beh se vincessimo con un gol di mano io godrei come un riccio!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Quanto odio questo modo di ragionare...le vittorie devono arrivare attraverso il gioco non per grazia ricevuta,specie se a giocare è il Milan !




....non sempre vince chi gioca meglio....


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2012)

[video]http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/tribudelcalcio/clip/351017/milan---inter-tranello-per-cassano.html[/video]


----------



## prebozzio (6 Ottobre 2012)

Il mio editoriale sul blog... venite a leggerlo, per il bene di Milanworld 

Aspettando Milan-Inter |


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il mio editoriale sul blog... venite a leggerlo, per il bene di Milanworld
> 
> Aspettando Milan-Inter |



Ottimo articolo, speriamo porti bene!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzini sul derby:
Milan, Pazzini: "Derby? Voglio vendicarmi. Cassano.." *|*Calcio News 24


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pazzini sul derby:
> Milan, Pazzini: "Derby? Voglio vendicarmi. Cassano.." *|*Calcio News 24



Se segna Pazzini mi sparo una


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (6 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Quanto odio questo modo di ragionare...le vittorie devono arrivare attraverso il gioco non per grazia ricevuta,specie se a giocare è il Milan !



e si c'è molto più gusto a schiacciare gli avversari per poi magari perdere per aver subito UN tiro in porta (tipico del Milan). Io ad esempio sto angora godendo per la partita spettacolare di istanbul, è vero che l'abbiamo presa nel ****, ma il liverpool l'abbiamo letteralmente schiacciato per 120' minuti.

Al diavolo il bel gioco, perchè la juve gioca bene? l'inter del dopo calciopoli giocava bene? Conta SOLO la vittoria perchè sono le vittorie che fanno zittire gli avversari. Detto questo, volevo scommettere sull'esito del derby ma quando ho detto che volevo puntare sull'inter, mi è stato detto che non era possibile perchè la sconfitta del milan è scientifica e sarebbe come scommettere che il sole sorge.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Stramaccioni sul derby:
«Quando ho detto che il Milan è favorito ho fatto una battuta. Non credo si possa indicare un favorito, abbiamo cambiato tanto entrambe»

Stramaccioni: Derby? Classica partita da tripla - Inter / Serie A / Calcio - Tuttosport


----------



## prd7 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Milan-Inter: ecco i convocati |


----------



## Canonista (6 Ottobre 2012)

E quali sarebbero?


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2012)

Chissà se giocheremo veramente col 3-5-2...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> E quali sarebbero?


Ci devi cliccare, è un link che porta ad un'altra pagina del forum


----------



## Sindaco (6 Ottobre 2012)

Facendo una partita "normale" vinciamo senza troppi problemi.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Facendo una partita "normale" vinciamo senza troppi problemi.



Mmmmm non ci giurerei!


----------



## Maverick (6 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non sempre vince chi gioca meglio....



Esempio derby di gennaio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Ottobre 2012)

Giocheranno a 3.

Importantissime le fasce, bisogna creare lì la superiorità e tenerle belle larghe con frequenti cambi di gioco per allargare la difesa favorendo Pazzini e gli inserimenti di Boateng.

Il modulo ci dà un leggero vantaggio, io ci credo fortemente nella vittoria, a patto che la difesa tenga molto meglio che coi russi.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2012)

Anche noi potremmo giocare a 3.


----------



## Tobi (6 Ottobre 2012)

allegri se vuoi vincere sta partita gioca cosi:

Abbiati
Abate Zapata Yepes De Sciglio
Montolivo De Jong
Boateng Binho El92
Bojan

1) non lasciare fuori yepes che sulle palle alte comanda
2) lascia fuori l'inutile maria antonietta
3) metti boateng defilato 
4) Binho dietro la punta, poichè sa collegare centrocampo e attacco ed è molto utile in copertura
5) Schiera il nanetto Bojan li davanti cosi non diamo riferimenti.

Fai questo è il derby lo vinciamo 4-0


----------



## panormus (6 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati
Bonera
Mexes
Yepes
De Sciglio
De Jong
Nocerino
El Sharawy
Montolivo
Bojan
Pazzini

Abate e il figlio di olivia e braccio di ferro (ANTONINI) a CASA in prestito in serie b alla pro vercelli

FORZA MILAN

Cassano scarso...


----------



## 2515 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Io credo di sapere cos'ha in mente Allegri. Prima partirà col 4-2-3-1 o con il 4-3-3 perché, memore di Udine, vorrà creare la situazione 3 vs 3 con i difensori dell'inter. Cosa che costringerebbe l'inter a difendersi in 5 e a trovarsi schiacciata nella propria metà campo. Quindi io penso parta con un 4-2-3-1 per andare subito a rete. Se l'inter riprenderà il predominio del campo dopo i primi minuti sposterà il gioco a 4-3-3 per riappropriarsi del centrocampo, cosa che ha detto avrebbe dovuto fare prima con lo zenit già nel primo tempo. La difesa si potrà spostare poi a 3 negli ultimi 20 minuti, se saremo in vantaggio e dovremo tenere il risultato e puntare sulle ripartenze, con Pazzini che tiene la squadra alta subendo fallo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> allegri se vuoi vincere sta partita gioca cosi:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate Zapata Yepes De Sciglio
> ...


formazione perfetta


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2012)

Abate?????? Ma io solo per il derby proverei elsharaui terz. sx e adx de sciglio.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Garlando: "Allegri ha in mente il 3-5-2 per il derby"
> 
> _Secondo Luigi Garlando della Gazzetta dello Sport, Massimiliano Allegri ha in mente un’importante novità tattica in vista del derby di domenica sera: "Con due soli centrocampisti contro la mediana nerazzurra, atleticamente potente, il Milan rischia parte degli affanni di Zeman contro Conte. Da qui l’idea che da giorni sta covando Allegri: specchiarsi in Stramaccioni. Milan-Inter come Juve-Napoli: sfide di 3-5-2? Svolta non banale nell’era berlusconiana, anticipata dal finale di San Pietroburgo. Boateng e Nocerino (Montolivo), ai lati del perno centrale (De Jong), diventerebbero cacciatori e incursori alla Vidal; Abate e De Sciglio (Antonini) guadagnerebbero campo per crossare il pane di Pazzini. Attorno a lui orbiterebbe il talento El Shaarawy che giocherebbe di più con la porta in faccia"._



Il rischio di soccombere a centrocampo indubbiamente c'è, pero' esiste anche quello di penetrare facilmente nella loro difesa specie se ripetiamo la prima frazione di S.Pietroburgo. Se partiamo col 4231 bisogna attaccare e segnare assolutamente nella prima mezz'ora. 
A quel punto si passerebbe nella ripresa o al 433 per sfruttare il contropiede o al 442, perchè non reggeremmo 60/70 minuti in quel modo di sicuro. 
E Allegri per me farà cosi se parte col 4231.
Riguardo al 352, ci potrebbe anche stare in realtà contro l'inter, non è follia, però cambiare ancora è rischioso allo stesso modo quindi nel dubbio opterei per lo schieramento di mercoledi.
Ho molta paura di questo derby, boh speriamo bene


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Abate?????? Ma io solo per il derby proverei elsharaui terz. sx e adx de sciglio.



E davanti ci giochiamo io e te???


----------



## SololaMaglia (7 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Abate?????? Ma io solo per il derby *proverei elsharaui terz. sx* e adx de sciglio.




Io lo proverei al posto di Abbiati


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Come chi gioca davanti? 

.........................amelia.............
de sciglio...mezzes......bonera .........elsharaui
......................dormolivo.....degiong...
......boadeng........robinho......boscian...
..............................niang.........


----------



## SololaMaglia (7 Ottobre 2012)

Sei un troll da 4 soldi


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> allegri se vuoi vincere sta partita gioca cosi:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate Zapata Yepes De Sciglio
> ...


Formazione ideale, ma non credo che Binho giocherà titolare.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Giochiamo con la difesa a 3?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

In attacco Bojan favorito su Pazzini

Nel 4-3-3 che Massimiliano Allegri dovrebbe schierare questa sera contro l’Inter, il ruolo di attaccante centrale dovrebbe essere ricoperto, per la terza volta consecutiva, da Bojan Krkic. Lo spagnolo, stando ai primi spifferi che arrivano da Milanello, sarebbe favorito su Giampaolo Pazzini che dovrebbe iniziare il derby dalla panchina.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ho una straordinaria voglia di batterli. Più forte del solito.


----------



## Brain84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

La vedo dura sta partita. Con Abate poi, Milito avrà vita molto facile come al solito


----------



## peppe75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

io sono favorevole a Bojan rispetto a Pazzini...in modo tale da essere più imprevedibili e meno di riferimento..poi la difesa dell'inter non è ecccezionale! con Pazzini quest'ultimo troverebbe più difficoltà!
FORZA MILANN!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Formazione ideale, ma non credo che Binho giocherà titolare.



sinceramente neanche io però nel derby lo avrei messo titolare, poi magari lo avrei tirato fuori per coprirmi di più


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2012)

se anche oggi Abate se la fa sotto contro Milito guarda...contro Messi e Ronaldo non ha fatto queste figure


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se anche oggi Abate se la fa sotto contro Milito guarda...contro Messi e Ronaldo non ha fatto queste figure



perchè milito chiama molto di più la profondità, è molto più difficile da marcare, si muove di più senza palla, per fortuna sua non è capitato nel periodo in cui c'era ronaldo


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non credo di aver mai sentito così poco un Derby.


----------



## Nivre (7 Ottobre 2012)

Spero tanto che non giochi Abate, se no... so già come finirà.

Comunque, Forza Milan!


----------



## prd7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abate escluso? |

meglio così... certo che bonera lì grida vendetta. Secondo me giocheremo a 3.


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non gioca Abate?


----------



## prd7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non gioca Abate?



Pare proprio di no, si aspettano conferme.


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Spero non metta Antonini...


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Noo Bonera terzino nooo. Mexes e Zapata sono improponibili assieme secondo me.


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Magari opta per una difesa a 3. Ieri è stato possibilista.


----------



## 2515 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Per me è chiaro. Allegri vuole disporre la squadra con la possibilità di cambiare 3 moduli senza fare cambi.

SI partirà col 4-2-3-1 con questa disposizione

Abbiati
Bonera Zapata/Mexes Yepes De Sciglio
Montolivo De Jong
Emanuelson Boateng El Sha
Bojan

Con questa formazione si può passare agilmente al 4-3-3 così disposto:
stesso portiere
stessa difesa
Montolivo De Jong Emanuelson/Boateng
Emanuelson/Boateng Bojan El Shaarawy

Con la possibilità di chiara intenzione di passare al 3-5-2 se necessario con una disposizione credo più o meno così:
stesso portiere
Mexes/Zapata Bonera Yepes
De Sciglio Montolivo De Jong Boateng El Shaarawy/Emanuelson
Bojan Emanuelson/El Shaarawy


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Per me è chiaro. Allegri vuole disporre la squadra con la possibilità di cambiare 3 moduli senza fare cambi.
> 
> SI partirà col 4-2-3-1 con questa disposizione
> 
> ...



Sì, probabile. Ed è pure la cosa migliore. Bisogna essere elastici mentalmente. E cambiare l'atteggiamento anche a partita in corso


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non gioca ebete? Perfetto ci pensera arrabbiati a regalare un bel gol su angolo o sotto le gambe


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Dai ragazzi, stasera Forza Milan e il resto si fotta!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Per me è chiaro. Allegri vuole disporre la squadra con la possibilità di cambiare 3 moduli senza fare cambi.
> 
> SI partirà col 4-2-3-1 con questa disposizione
> 
> ...



ehhhh ma Allegri conosce solo il 4-3-1-2


----------



## vota DC (7 Ottobre 2012)

Dato che Denis e Immobile non hanno segnato, El Sharawi dovrebbe segnare...l'ipotesi che si rompa prima di entrare in campo e che segni Calaiò alla Juve è improbabile.
Ma Nocerino non sarebbe meglio di Tontolivo?


----------



## PyramidHead (7 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come chi gioca davanti?
> 
> .........................amelia.............
> de sciglio...mezzes......bonera .........elsharaui
> ...



El Shaarawy terzino? Che acume tattico.


----------



## AlexXx 94 (7 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come chi gioca davanti?
> 
> .........................amelia.............
> de sciglio...mezzes......bonera .........elsharaui
> ...



Cos'è sto aborto? Manco facesse ridere.


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Ottobre 2012)

Gol di mexes, giocatevelo alla snai. Poi perdiamo 1-X dove X>1


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Gol di mexes, giocatevelo alla snai. Poi perdiamo 1-X dove X>1



Che significa???Perdiamo o pareggiamo???


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che significa???Perdiamo o pareggiamo???



Significa che perdiamo UNO a ICS, dove ICS è MAGGIORE di UNO. Ma è scaramantica la cosa, la premonizione che ho avuto è il gol di mexes.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

Purtroppo Tontolivo deve giocare. Se metti 2 medianacci la squadra sarebbe spaccata in 2.

Comunque serve un grande Boateng stasera.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ah


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

Io mi giocherei il gol sul calcio d'angolo oppure su gioco da fermo


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Tontolivo deve giocare. Se metti 2 medianacci la squadra sarebbe spaccata in 2.
> 
> Comunque serve un grande Boateng stasera.



Allora stiamo freschi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

PyramidHead ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy terzino? Che acume tattico.


Rivoluzionario


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ansia da Derby...
Con questa non so se facciamo gioco... Non l'abbiamo mai avuto un gioco con nessun schema...

Abbiati
Abate Zapata Yepes De Sciglio
Montolivo De Jong
Boateng Binho El92
Bojan


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io mi giocherei il gol sul calcio d'angolo oppure su gioco da fermo


Soffriremo come bestie sui calci da fermo, come sempre...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (7 Ottobre 2012)

quanto impiegherà il geniaccio livornese prima di realizzare che de sciglio sulla sinistra è assolutamente sprecato?


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Ottobre 2012)

quanti saranno i biglietti ancora invenduti??


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Ottobre 2012)

Qualche novità per la formazione? Io avevo letto che confermerà quella di Mercoledì con De Sciglio e Montolivo in più, speriamo...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

Praticamente il derby dei cessi..

Per la prima volta credo, si affrontano milan ed inter senza top player, incredibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Praticamente il derby dei cessi..
> 
> Per la prima volta credo, si affrontano milan ed inter senza top player, incredibile.



per l'inter non è una novità, per noi si, non abbiamo dei top player ma qualche buono giocatore c'è

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Qualche novità per la formazione? Io avevo letto che confermerà quella di Mercoledì con De Sciglio e Montolivo in più, speriamo...



non gioca abate, dovrebbe giocare bonera terzino destro e zapata yepes centrali con de sciglio a sinistra


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per l'inter non è una novità, per noi si, non abbiamo dei top player ma qualche buono giocatore c'è
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## 2515 (7 Ottobre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quanto impiegherà il geniaccio livornese prima di realizzare che de sciglio sulla sinistra è assolutamente sprecato?



se preferisci mesbah in quel ruolo buon per te, se allegri vuole essere pronto alla difesa a 3 fa bene a schierarlo a sinistra, bonera non è in grado di giocare sulla mancina, de sciglio è ambidestro, è solo un po' rallentato dal fatto di avere tendenza ad usare il piede principale, per il resto è a posto così. Tanto se pazzini è in panchina non deve crossare.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (7 Ottobre 2012)

Raga,novità di formazione??


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora sia stasera!


----------



## MisterBet (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bonera a destra dove gioca Cassano....mi sembra una buona idea...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

A.C. Milan The Legend ha scritto:


> Raga,novità di formazione??



Derby: Bonera al posto di Abate. |


----------



## raducioiu (7 Ottobre 2012)

Dove gioca Cassano avrei riproposto Flamini terzino


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bene non gioca Abate allora


----------



## raducioiu (7 Ottobre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Qualche novità per la formazione? Io avevo letto che confermerà quella di Mercoledì con De Sciglio e Montolivo in più, speriamo...



Montolivo c'era mercoledì. So che era difficile notarlo comunque.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Derby: Ballottaggio Mexès-Zapata |


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno sa le formazioni ufficiali?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Sale un tantinello la tensione!


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Derby: Le Formazioni |


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Rompiamogli il . a sti .


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rompiamogli il . a sti .



Niente parolacce


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Niente parolacce



Bannalo Blu Bannalo!!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bannalo Blu Bannalo!!



Darren pensiamo al derby.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren pensiamo al derby.



Inter ..... Chi vuol capire, capisca


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

Forza ragazzi daiiii!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Ottobre 2012)

La formazione è questa 

Milan (4-2-3-1): Abbiati; Bonera, Yepes, Mexes, De Sciglio; De Jong, Montolivo; Emanuelson, Boateng, El Sharaawy; Bojan

Gioca Bonera terzino al posto di abate.....


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non gioca Guarin? Godo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che accoglienza per Cassano!


----------



## Petrecte (7 Ottobre 2012)

A 7 gold c'è il ras della fossa !!! AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> A 7 gold c'è il ras della fossa !!! AHAHAHAHAHAH



Ed anche lui ha fatto i soldi tramite youtube.........


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> A 7 gold c'è il ras della fossa !!! AHAHAHAHAHAH



No dai, non ci credo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No dai, non ci credo



Si è vero, lo aveva detto anche lui sul suo profilo FB


----------



## The P (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ancora co sto Emanuelson?


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

il RAS su 7 gold


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

20 min...


----------



## Nivre (7 Ottobre 2012)

Dai dai ragazzi... FORZA Milan!

Non gioca Ebete


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

non gioca abate, forse vinciamo.

Anche se l'unica cosa che mi interessa quest'anno e' battere la juve.


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> il RAS su 7 gold



I suoi video o lui ??!
E' proprio lui, pazzesco !


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Forza milan


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

San Siro pieno?


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

striscione della curva:

"Cassano gioca con il cuOre" con al posto della O il disegno di un cuore spezzato


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Inizia...


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che coreografia e' quella dell'inter? rotfl


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma proprio oggi doveva esserci pure il Clasico? Speriamo che il Milan non mi deluda altrimenti mi inca il doppio


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

le due coreo, non le ho capite


----------



## Schism75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bonera terzino destro. Vai allegri


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

rotfl, ma cosa fa acciuga ?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ecco te pareva gol su palla da fermo strano


----------



## Doctore (7 Ottobre 2012)

non ci credo


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Incominciamo bene...


----------



## robs91 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Grande il fascista complimenti


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

grande fascista!!!


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

Grande Abbiati grandi marcature


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati e le sue uscite....


----------



## Ghantz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma provare Amelia ogni tanto?


----------



## robs91 (7 Ottobre 2012)

il bello che lo esaltavano dopo lo zenit quando aveva cmq fatto un errore imbarazzante


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

- Fallo di Samuel sul Boa da giallo NETTO

- Fallo del loro gol INVENTATO su tuffo di Cassano

- Quel bip di Abbiati esce sempre come un PESCE

Pazzesco.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

abbiati sei una disgrazia... pure mettere un ragazzino di 30 kg a marcare samuel, è una scelta da geni


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

cassano è proprio un cancro d'uomo. 

gli auguro tutto il peggio possibile.


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati ma **********ooo


----------



## Petrecte (7 Ottobre 2012)

Chi ben comincia.....


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

ahhaahahaha


----------



## Ghantz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Omg ahahaha abbiati cambiateloo


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

mamma mia che cesso cosmico abbiati


----------



## robs91 (7 Ottobre 2012)

imbarazzante bastaaa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che pezzo di ***** Cassano.
Se come dici ce l'avevi con Galliani, cosa c'entriamo noi tifosi ? Perché ci metti in mezzo e chiedi l'incitazione dei tuoi nuovi tifosi ? 
Io spero nel ventricolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

Cosa vi dicevo oggi Arrabiati ci regalera perle


----------



## Hammer (7 Ottobre 2012)

il fascista ha rotto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati ci farà scontare la serata di San Pietroburgo con una serie interminabili di papere da qui fino alla fine della stagione.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Oh dio


----------



## robs91 (7 Ottobre 2012)

uno dei portieri più scarsi della nostra storia


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che stanno combinando?


----------



## JulesWinnfield (7 Ottobre 2012)

ecco che comincia anche Boateng


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma quanto siamo scarsi mamma mia che squadra....


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng fa i lanci verso El e li dà tutti al portiere, quanta qualità


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Sono rimasti tutti negli spogliatoi.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati deve essere cacciato.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

ma chi è sto incompetente che hanno mandato ad arbitrare ?


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Ottobre 2012)

Tra il centrocampo e l'attacco non c'è NIENTE.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (7 Ottobre 2012)

ma riusciamo a perdere un derby senza errori marchiani da parte dei nostri?
è assurdo, *****.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

che schifo che facciamo


----------



## JulesWinnfield (7 Ottobre 2012)

anche il faraone calamitato dalla ignoranza degli altri comincia a fare i lanci di 30 metri


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

Per fare qualcosa bisogna prima regalare un gol, bravi


----------



## If Everyone Cared (7 Ottobre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> uno dei portieri più scarsi della nostra storia



zitto che gli dobbiamo 2 scudetti!!!!111!!!


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bel tiro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che botta Pornodivo.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

ma vaf.... che sfiga oh


----------



## JulesWinnfield (7 Ottobre 2012)

bellissimo gesto di Ranocchia cmq..


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

tanto noi go su corner un si fa nemmen per sbaglio


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Ottobre 2012)

Da juventino mi andrebbe benissimo un pareggio, ma se una deve vincere meglio il Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

PIeta ma era scontato che avremmo perso


----------



## Petrecte (7 Ottobre 2012)

Adesso è dura , a loro piace giocare così sono praticamente a cinque dietro,noi per altro se andiamo sotto non giriamo mai le partite....


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

nagatopo fa la partita della vita...eccolà


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Menomale che eravamo noi la squadra buona e loro quelli che non avevano nè capo nè coda


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Ottobre 2012)

Solita Inter, difesa e contropiede, altro gioco non sa fare...


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

3000 cross e non c'è nessuno....


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Ottobre 2012)

Come sempre di questi tempi prima "azione" primo gol.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Da juventino mi andrebbe benissimo un pareggio, ma se una deve vincere meglio il Milan.



eh si, come se il risultato di stasera fosse determinante per lo scudo juventino. 
a maggio avrete si e no 20 punti di vantaggio sulle milanesi, se non di più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Da juventino mi andrebbe benissimo un pareggio, ma se una deve vincere meglio il Milan.


Dai su, queste ce le possiamo risparmiare


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

sti ******** menano come fabbri


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Ottobre 2012)

"ti _te dominet Tirana". Geniale _


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

emanuela  montolivo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e lascia il vantaggioooooooo!!!! vergognati


un si fa go neanche per sbaglio....


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che occasione


----------



## The P (7 Ottobre 2012)

Loro hanno una difesa di spilungoni che soffrono i piccoletto, noi abbiamo i piccoletto e facciamo i lanci lunghi, misteri del calcio...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

bravo bonny


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> eh si, come se il risultato di stasera fosse determinante per lo scudo juventino.
> a maggio avrete si e no 20 punti di vantaggio sulle milanesi, se non di più.



Comunque per ora meglio un Milan a 9 punti che un'Inter a 4.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che piedi Boa


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

boateng fa proprio defecare.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

boanteg ma vatteneeeeeee!!! fuori dalle palle!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

valeri sta ammondendo a caso


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bravo Yepes


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

che scandalo sto fischietto, mamma mia.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Supergoal di montolivo.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vergognaaaaaaaa vergognaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

ma che fallo è questo???? AHAHAHAHAHAHHA vabbe dai non è possibile tutte a noi


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Gol annullato? Ma che è sto arbitro Ema non ha fatto niente


----------



## Petrecte (7 Ottobre 2012)

AHAHAH fallo ?????


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

a parte il gol annullato, ma vogliam parlare della distribuzione dei gialli e delle punizioni fischiate agli escrementi interisti ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

L'arbitro è palesemente topolino


----------



## R41D3N (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vergognoso arbitraggio e comunque abbiamo una sfiga pazzesca...meriteremmo il pareggio a questo punto


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Ottobre 2012)

Dominiamo.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

partita fin qua falsata da un portiere e un arbitro che dire incapaci è un complimento


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bah


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie Abbiati
Grazie arbitro


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma Valeri si è drogato???


----------



## Dexter (7 Ottobre 2012)

arbitraggio da denuncia


----------



## vota DC (7 Ottobre 2012)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Vergognoso arbitraggio e comunque abbiamo una sfiga pazzesca...meriteremmo il pareggio a questo punto



Io spero nella vittoria giusto per dire "Ma come? Vincete contro il Milan di Ibra e perdete contro questo Milan ora che la sconfitta del Milan è ininfluente per la vittoria della Juve?".


----------



## Schism75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Emanuelson e boateng inutili. Arbitro scandaloso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

No dai... Doveva espellere Juan Jesus e ha dato fallo di Emanuelson?! Non ho parole


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Poi quel pirla poteva dare almeno un minuto di recupero


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Ottobre 2012)

Arbitraggio disgustoso,robe mai viste.
Ah,Abbiati deve decedere.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> partita fin qua falsata da un portiere e un arbitro che dire incapaci è un complimento



Arbitraggio scandaloso.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Ottobre 2012)

Zio cane che ladrata, che nervoso dio buonissimo. Non ci sto più dentro, **********!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2012)

meglio di cosi non possiamo giocare, continuiamo cosi nel secondo tempo e qualche punto lo portiamo a casa

p.s. arbitraggio scandaloso


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

St'arbitro è una vergogna


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Con un portiere decente staremo in vantaggio e poi l'arbitro è vergognoso!


----------



## Alex (7 Ottobre 2012)

stiamo dominando e siamo sotto per l'unico tiro in porta.. che nervoso


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

L'attaccamento alla maglia è troppo grande per non guardare una partita chiaramente rubata.


----------



## Graxx (7 Ottobre 2012)

Nel complesso bene...è una partita nata male per colpa di Abbiati...un uscita assurda...e vabbè l'arbitro poi tra mancate ammonizioni ed espulsioni e il gol non dato a montolivo è stato squallido...ridicolo...quest'anno siamo una squadraccia ok però se ci si mette il ns portiere e ci si mettono anche gli arbitri facciamo prp una brutta fine...


----------



## Livestrong (7 Ottobre 2012)

Adesso mi aspetto i soliti difensori dell'arbitro che dicono "eeeeh ma abbiamo giocato da schifo, non c entra l arbitro se perdiamo"


----------



## Hammer (7 Ottobre 2012)

Arbitro ridicolo
Boateng e Porcolivo fatevi qualche partita in panchina


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vergogna!


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Arbitraggio scandaloso, un gol regolare annullato e un espulsione a Juan Jesus non data. Abbiati non lo voglio più vedere titolare. Piuttosto mettere Amelia che peggio non può fare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma è possibile regalare le partite in questo modo? E' la seconda volta in due partite che prendiamo un gol così, che rabbia.


Ma il gol annullato? A me sembrava regolarissimo, è Handanovic che va addosso ad Emanuelson, cosa vuole l'arbitro? Mah...


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Adesso mi aspetto i soliti difensori dell'arbitro che dicono "eeeeh ma abbiamo giocato da schifo, non c entra l arbitro se perdiamo"



Attendo con ansia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che poi il povero Dormolivo aveva fatto un gol della Madonna 
Basta con sti arbitri incapaci,serve gente capace in Serie A.


----------



## Nicco (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non hanno fatto un tiro in porta oltre al goal e la ****** del nazipelato.
Per quel che ho visto come occupazione degli spazi e gioco, anche se non brillante, siamo superiori.

Valeri è tiltato, non finiamo in 11 nemmeno se si dimentica i cartellini negli spogliatoi


----------



## Doctore (7 Ottobre 2012)

Spero che il milan affondi...Cosi il fair play finanziario di galliani se lo mette nel **** senza coppe


----------



## Hammer (7 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Caressa ******, il portiere a terra se si è fatto male si ferma il gioco, non se è atterrato male.
> .



Stai sentendo quel gobbaccio maledetto di Caressa? Mamma mia che supplizio


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2012)

ci vuole binho per boa, rallenta troppo l'azione il ghanese


----------



## robs91 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Emanuelson e boateng inutili. Arbitro scandaloso.



invece per me urby è stato uno dei migliori,punti di vista...


----------



## colcuoresivince (7 Ottobre 2012)

stiamo giocando meglio dell'inter e l'arbitro deve smetterla di non vede i falli che subiamo!


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Già siamo scarsi, poi ci si mette pure l'arbitro...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng da tribuna fissa.


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Questo campionato è falsato, poco da dire


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Subito dentro Robinho per Boateng che è irritante!


----------



## Livestrong (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ovviamente l'Inter che subisce gol da cani e porci diventa la cortina di ferro contro di noi


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Questo campionato è falsato, poco da dire



Solo contro noi


----------



## The P (7 Ottobre 2012)

l'arbitro veramente scandaloso, caressa fastidioso, bergomi odioso, l'inter con il solito bucio, Boateng inutile.

Montolivo e Bojan mi sono piaciuti molto.
Dobbiamo attaccare che segnamo


----------



## Bawert (7 Ottobre 2012)

Arbitro e Abbiati scandalosi


----------



## Cm Punk (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che arbitro vergognoso!
Dentro pazzini e binho
Bojan è praticamente inutile la davanti da solo!


----------



## Principe (7 Ottobre 2012)

Arbitro pagato.....bannetemi per cortesia io non ho mai visto uno scempio simile neanche quando c'era la Juve e' uno scempio


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

il secondo tempo del Clasico è stato FANTASTICO. per fortuna un pò l'ho visto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Stiamo avendo lo stesso rendimento del Pescara e del Bologna.


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stiamo avendo lo stesso rendimento del Pescara e del Bologna.



Peggio.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Oh samuel non ha mai perso un derby


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque si, la prestazione dell'arbitro mi ha ricordato quelli tipici delle juve moggiana.
Cioè talmente comprato che non fa nessuno sforzo per nasconderlo.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Ottobre 2012)

Stiamo giocando.


----------



## Nivre (7 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng da prendere a sprangate sui denti.... mamma mia che scandalo. E diventato proprio un ex giocatore

Il fascista invece e da fucilare in seduta stante. Un plotono gli schiererei

Valeri sei un ******


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo un buon secondo tempo...


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

Stiamo giocando bene. Dal 10° minuto l'Inter fa fatica a superare la metà campo. Ma ci manca molto negli ultimi 16 metri. Male elsha, così così Bojan, benino emanuelson, malissimo boateng.
abbiati sempre il solito.
gli errori dei singoli ci puniscono SEMPRE. avremmo 5 punti in più senza errori dei singoli


----------



## hiei87 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Cassano è più statico di Ronaldinho di ora e ho detto tutto....
comunque dopo il gol regalato da abbiati pensavo peggio....tutto sommato non abbiamo fatto così schifo...comunque qualcuno dovrebbe rinchiudere emanuelson in uno stanzino e farlo allenare notte e giorno a usare il piede destro, ed eventualmente farlo uscire, se proprio necessario, solo una volta capace di usarlo decentemente....


----------



## E81 (7 Ottobre 2012)

oddio, il ras è su 7 gold O_O


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Nagatopo


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Fuori Naga speriamo meglio


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

beneeeeeeee finalmente


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

giallo abbastanza ridicolo, solito errore fatto per compensare. 

questo non cambia il giudizio su valeri, sta arbitrando da schifo.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma a noi serve un attaccante no un difensore -.-


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

la mano era volontaria però non fermava nessun'azione pericolosa... giallo che non c'era... compensa la mancata espulsione del fallo su yepes di nagatopo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

pietà, abate. 

adesso milingo si esalta.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

ecco mo segna milito 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma che ***** fischiaaaaaaaaa ma son fuori di cervello


----------



## Petrecte (7 Ottobre 2012)

Mani volontario è sempre da giallo.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Mani volontario è sempre da giallo.


assolutamente no... si fischia fallo di mano quando è volontario... per il resto è un fallo normale come gli altri... prendi giallo se fermi un'azione pericolosa, e rosso una chiara occasione

- - - Aggiornato - - -

figuriamoci se ora montolivo riazzecca un tiro da fori


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che fa sti tiri Montolivo


----------



## Petrecte (7 Ottobre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> assolutamente no... si fischia fallo di mano quando è volontario... per il resto è un fallo normale come gli altri... prendi giallo se fermi un'azione pericolosa, e rosso una chiara occasione
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> figuriamoci se ora montolivo riazzecca un tiro da fori





Lo hanno appena spiegato su sky , giallo sacrosanto (e non sono certo di parte Caressa e lo zio eh.....)


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo n Robi <3


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Lo hanno appena spiegato su sky , giallo sacrosanto (e non sono certo di parte Caressa e lo zio eh.....)



a sky son *******... te lo dice un ex arbitro  c'è tante leggente che girano tra i giornalisti... non conoscono il regolamento


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Cross bassi...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e cross di medda

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e troppo alti


----------



## hiei87 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma Robinho è in dolce attesa? Sembra l'ultimo Ronaldo...


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

non la sblocchiamo neanche giocando 3 giorni di fila.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Oltre ai cross tiri schifosi


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non la sblocchiamo neanche giocando 3 giorni di fila.



no infatti... a sto giro mi sa che non facciamo go neanche se ci lascian la porta vuota


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Siamo inguardabili.
Si salvano giusto 3 o 4 elementi, più della metà dei titolari sarebbero da comprare.
Odio Berlusconi.


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

appunto.... neanche a porta vuota


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bojan doveva darla a El


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng e Robinho son proprio scarsi.


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abate è un essere inutile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Quest'anno non andiamo oltre la decima posizione.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non ci credo Bojan nooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

gli unici pericoli li crea il monto coi tiri da fuori.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

ahahaha ogni azione se ne inventano una nuova per sbaglià go


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Montolivo sta tirando fuori un po' di carattere, tuttavia inutile dire che dalla prossima tornerà il solito morto che cammina.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Se entra Pazzini ne fa 2 xD


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

si fa 3000 cross quando c'è nani in area.... scommetto che se entra pazzini smettono di crossare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Il Pazzo, per una partita migliore.


----------



## Ale (7 Ottobre 2012)

dimissioni?


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che lenti , non riusciamo a spingere neanche con l'uomo in piu', robinho abate inutili.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Manca il tabellone... madò


----------



## Schism75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ha tolto el sharaawi. Boh.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non mi è piaciuto oggi Stephan cambio giusto secondo me...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

anche sto fallo dato a robinho... mah


----------



## tamba84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

ma è troppo chiedere un tapin dopo la ribattuta sulle sborde di montolivo?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

utilissimo robinho fino a adesso eh  toglievo lui al posto di el sha.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

se vabbe pazzini per l'unico che salta l'uomo..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> dimissioni?



magara.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Il gioco del Milan quando ha palla: passaggio in orizzontale -> passaggio in orizzontale -> passaggio in orizzontale -> cross sbagliato....
passaggio in orizzontale -> passaggio in orizzontale -> passaggio in orizzontale ->tiro di Montolivo
non c'è alternativa...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

tutti in cerchio stanno.... nessuno che accorci e tagli....


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che classe Yepes


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Poi ci lamentiamo dell'arbitro... mamma mia siamo vergognosi


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che passaggio di Emanuelson...


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

davanti siamo immondi.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Se Pazzini arrivava era gol


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

creiamo una mole di gioco pazzesca. nessuno concretizza.
bel passaggio di robinho, ma pazzini non arriva. cvd


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ecco, queste occasioni non devi sbagliarle per niente al mondo. Non ti arrivano le palle e ok ma queste ? Scarso, scarso, scarso.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ahahajajah ci stanno cantando serie b serie b


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

pazzini accidenti a chi t'ha preso


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

uuuuh


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ehh ma Pazzini deve essere servito.
Ma speriamo che lo fucilino


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

Boa mer.da

Bravo Abate


----------



## Jaqen (7 Ottobre 2012)

Robinho è scandaloso. Non lo so.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abate non ci casca quest volta xD


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

siamo alla sosta.... se non lo esonerano a sto giro


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

AHAH Pazzini


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

aahahahahahahahahahah va bè dai...


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

100000 occasione persa ma che fortuna l'Inter?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

che scempio.


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non è che l'Inter è fortunata, sono i nostri che non sanno nemmeno che forma ha la porta.


----------



## tamba84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

rigore solare negato.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

ahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahaha ahahahahah ahahahahahaha


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Rigore nettissimo anche questo non fischiato vergogna proprio


----------



## vota DC (7 Ottobre 2012)

Lol a questo punto serve Pato rotto. Meglio un tiro a portata bambino che supertiri che vanno fuori senza neanche scomodare il portiere.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

Siamo pessimi. Abbiamo fatto una gran partita e all'80° ancora non siamo riusciti a segnare. Pessimi. pessimi. I giocatori sono davvero scarsi scarsi scarsi. il peggior milan mai visto. 10 minuti da incubo ci hanno condannato. Non c'è allenatore, tattica o teoria che regga.

intanto altro capolavoro di valeri. Partita ufficialmente falsata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ho dubbi sul rigore, secondo me non c'è.


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

No vabbè, sembra di vedere qualche telefilm di Bud Spencer, 'ca tro.ia


----------



## smallball (7 Ottobre 2012)

siamo veramente scarsi...ma tanto


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Ottobre 2012)

sto incapace è da radiare, dai. 

e invece come minimo lo faranno diventare internazionale.


----------



## Degenerate X (7 Ottobre 2012)

Il giallo a Montolivo è EPICO.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma voi capite in che modo sta giocando il milan?


----------



## Livestrong (7 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho dubbi sul rigore, secondo me non c'è.



C'era anche l'espulsione di Samuel infatti


----------



## hiei87 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non so se sia peggio valeri che annulla un gol e non da un rigore regolari o bergomi che lo difende....


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

Sto seguendo la partita da poco, non vedevo un possesso palla così da due stagioni...

Sto vedendo bene Montolivo, Urby e Bojan


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

robinho hai rottooooooooo!!!! 25 cross moscissimi, altissimi....


----------



## Petrecte (7 Ottobre 2012)

Il rigore c'è, si vede chiaramente che Samuel fa mezzo passo indietro per stoppare la corsa di Robynho.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

Robinho è lo scandalo degli scandali.


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

Esatto PEtrecte, si vede Samuel che perde l'equilibrio...il bello è che c'è stata anche l'ammonizione rotfl


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> C'era anche l'espulsione di Samuel infatti


??


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

Conte ha avuto una riduzione della pena... se la aggiungiamo alla partita di stasera vediamo come una giustizia divina e sportiva non esista. Il Dio del calcio non esiste, e se esiste andasse a quel paese.


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

Mi aspetto almeno una rissa a fine partita...o qualche veicolo registrato lanciato dagli spalti...insomma, qualcosa da derby!


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Solo 3 minuti?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dopo il fuorigioco...


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

Fuorigioco netto e Robinho l'aveva pure sbagliato.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

aveva anche perso palla ....


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

No vabbè, dopo che il difensore tocca la palla in quella situazione è fuorigioco?


----------



## Ale (7 Ottobre 2012)

pufffff a quante sconfitte siamo? ho perso il conto..


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Sto quasi piangendo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Guarda Cassano da Bene Bene Strama... gli auguro il peggio, il peggio possibile.


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Grande MAX, super stratega.

7 partite , 4 sconfitte.


----------



## Petrecte (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bene cominciamo a guardarci da quelle (poche) che abbiamo dietro.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2012)

che schifo...non vedo l'ora che finisce sto campionato


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Ottobre 2012)

che sfortuna oggi cazxo


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie Abbiati.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Gli interisti esultano pure


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

sconfitta immeritata. Ma ora la situazione si fa drammatica


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Con l'uomo in più per 45 minuti non siamo riusciti a mettere dentro quella caspita di palla.

Pazzini è osceno, non capisco che cosa ci faccia con quella maglia addosso. Squadra senza palle.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Ottobre 2012)

+2 dalla zona retrocessione alla settima giornata, situazione disastrosa


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non voglio fare pagelle non riesco a farle...


----------



## tamba84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

abbiam giocato bene e l'arbitro e gli errori di mira ci han penalizzati.


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Questa non la si vinceva neanche senza avversari, una roba IMMONDA. Questo non può neanche essere chiamato calcio, sopratutto dopo che guardi il Clasico e vedi sta partita ti viene da vomitare veramente... 2 passaggi di fila decenti non ho visto, altro che "azioni" rotfl. Cross alla c di cane e improvvisazioni pure, questi sono tutti da cacciare via non ne salvo nessuno vergognosi.




Canonista ha scritto:


> Sto seguendo la partita da poco, non vedevo un possesso palla così da due stagioni...
> 
> Sto vedendo bene Montolivo, Urby e Bojan



Grazie gli avversari sono in 10


----------



## Hammer (7 Ottobre 2012)

L'inter ha giocato di gran lunga peggio di noi. Detto questo in attacco senza El Shaarawy siamo nulli, Pazzini inutile e Bojan non male ma inconcludente.

Con il gol di Montolivo non annullato staremmo a parlare di un'altra partita


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non so se mi fa schifo la squadra, Valeri o Allegri che toglie il Faraone.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo almeno che ci saranno conseguenze importanti nella società....in primis Allegri!


----------



## smallball (7 Ottobre 2012)

forse forse e' il caso di un cambio di panchina


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Ottobre 2012)

e siamo a 4 sconfitte in sole 7 partite di campionato....


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo di non arrivare neanche in EL, speriamo di salvarci.
Speriamo che il più presto possibile venga venduto pure Boateng e Robinho si scazzi a tal punto da farsi mandare via (anche se andrebbe cacciato per ben altri motivi).
Una squadra oscena, sfigata, quelle pochissime occasione sono riuscite a buttarle via in modo comico, una difesa imbarazzante e pochissime idee.


----------



## Emanuele (7 Ottobre 2012)

Purtroppo abbiati ha fatto l'ennesima papera che ha condizionato tutta la partita, abbiamo dominato anche nel primo tempo ma in attacco non abbiamo un attaccante che sia uno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2012)

abbiamo sbagliato solo i primi 3 minuti, partita stradominata


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Ottobre 2012)

......


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Quando leggo commenti di gente che dice che abbiamo giocato bene penso veramente che questi giocatori e questa situazione ce li meritiamo. Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Amarezza tanta amarezza....


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiamo fatto schifo per 10 minuti, abbiamo giocato gli altri 80 senza rischiare NULLA. L'Inter ha messo palloni in avanti solo grazie alle punizioni. Grande prestazione di tutti che, però, non mi sento di elogiare perché non sono stati capaci di fare un gol nonostante la mole di gioco prodotto. Ci siamo presentati nei pressi dell'area almeno 30 volte. Assurdo.
Ad Allegri non posso dire nulla... forse solo ElShaarawy fuori invece di Boateng... ma erano stati schifosi entrambi fino a quel punto.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Allegri deve andarsene..... ha rotto.... non c'è verso di fare go su azione manovrata!!! questa è colpa sua!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Le cose da segnalare sono tante. Montolivo è stato il migliore della partita nonchè l'unico a tirare nello specchio il che è tutto dire, Abbiati non lo voglio più vedere titolare, Pazzini è semplicemente inutile e alla prima grande occasione che gli capita liscia davanti la porta, Boateng disastroso, fase offensiva nulla (quando ho letto su sky 20 azioni di gioco e l'inter mi pare ne avesse fatte 2 o 5 non mi ricordo, mi sono detto ammazza che attacco di ***** che abbiamo) e arbitraggio scandaloso (un gol ed un rigore non dati).


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2012)

Un plauso a squadra e allenatore. Questa sera non si poteva davvero segnare.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiamo stradominato,meritavamo qualcosa in piu',pero' quando giochi nettamente meno peggio e non vinci ti devi chiedere molte cose.Ma tanto il 10° posto di quest'anno sara' salutare!


----------



## korma (7 Ottobre 2012)

squadra senza palle,manca un leader e gente che sappia giocare al pallone.

l'allenatore non lo cambiano perchè nessuno puo' fare di questa squadra una buona squadra, al massimo invece di arrivare ottavo magari arrivi quinto...poco cambia.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

Uno schifo assoluto, mai vista una ladrata così

Abbiati 4
De Sciglio 5,5
Mexes 5,5
Yepes 6,5
Bonera 6
De Jong 6,5
Montolivo 5
Emanuelson 5
El Shaarawy 5
Boateng 4
Bojan 6,5

Abate 6
Robinho 6,5
Pazzini 6


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non meritavamo la sconfitta ma abbiamo le nostre colpe per come è andata a finire. Arbitro indecente e squadra con poca qualità


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Ottobre 2012)

Che rapina, se perdiamo pure queste partite...


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Lo scudetto lo sognamo mi sa in Euro League finiremo


----------



## Frikez (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Quando leggo commenti di gente che dice che abbiamo giocato bene penso veramente che questi giocatori e questa situazione ce li meritiamo. Non aggiungo altro.



Quotone, cioè abbiamo giocato un tempo in superiorità numerica


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng è da vendere a Gennaio, e non venitemi a dire che ho la memoria corta. Il primo anno è stato fantastico, ora è alquanto ridicolo.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Sono talmente schifato......ma come fa...come fa il genio ha sostituire El, invece di quel cadavere di Boateng!
BOATENG e MONTOLIVO fuoriiiiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Quando avremo un portiere vero?


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Rapina a mano armata!


----------



## Livestrong (7 Ottobre 2012)

Un rigore e un gol non dati, due espulsioni (Samuel sul rigore e Juan Jesus alla fine del primo tempo per doppio giallo) non date, nagatomo andava espulso direttamente per l'intervento su Yepes.

Il resto è aria fritta, facciamo ridere i polli ma queste cose sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## The P (7 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi Allegri mi è, diciamo, piaciuto per la formazione e per i cambi.

Ma come **** si fa a giocare 40 min con un uomo in più a lanci lunghi quando tu hai dei nani e loro degli spilungoni????

Ma come si fa??? Ma le guarda le partite?

A parte questo un arbitro indecoroso e una squadra composta da pochi giocatori con le palle hanno fatto il resto


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2012)

Va bene l'arbitro, capisco tutto, ma non siamo riusciti a tirare in porta giocando 43 minuti col vantaggio di un uomo contro una squadra pessima. Siamo mediocri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Ottobre 2012)

Alla fine abbiamo perso grazie al Fascista e a quella sottospecie di arbitro,per il resto della partita non abbiamo praticamente mai rischiato.
Prestazioni assolutamente ridicole di Abbiati,Boateng e Pazzini.Molto bene Dormolivo,sul pezzo Bojan ed Emanuela.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Quando leggo commenti di gente che dice che abbiamo giocato bene penso veramente che questi giocatori e questa situazione ce li meritiamo. Non aggiungo altro.



....

se non hai visto la partita leggiti le statistiche. Leggiti il numero di azioni offensive, di palle in area, cross e tiri nello specchio. Poi ne riparliamo. Sai quanti gol abbiamo sbagliato? 7 nitidi.


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

Io Boateng non lo farei più giocare fino a gennaio e poi lo regalerei assieme a Robinho; l'ignoranza calcistica di certi giocatori ci porta a non essere mai pericolosi o dare l'idea di poter segnare, i vari Emanuela, Robinho, Boateng cercano solo la giocata difficile, la palla lunga, gente così rompe solo il gioco. A centrocampo c'è solo una gran confusione, Montolivo è spesso lento ed impacciato e De Jong non va oltre il compitino, l'unico nostro gioco si è basato sul dare la palla a Emanuela per il cross sbagliato o basso (come da ordini probabilmente) senza mai imbeccare nessuno, nel primo tempo De Sciglio ha messo dentro palla per niente pericolose.
Dell'aver giocato "bene" non mi frega nulla, anzi abbiamo completamente sbagliato partita e buttato energie per perdere in casa senza riuscire a segnare nemmeno con l'uomo in più; non mi aspetto più nulla da questa stagione, né come obiettivi minimi o che altro, pensiamo a salvarci e in futuro a spedire le mele marce in squadra, panchina e società.


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vero è che mi sono lamentato perchè giocavamo troppo la palla invece di provare a fare qualcosa, ma appena provavano la giocata ne uscivano delle cose inguardabili.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

MONTOLIVO 2
BOATENG 4
DE JONG 4
MEXES 4
ABBIATI 3
per me il migliore se si può parlare di migliore è Bojan....


----------



## Cm Punk (7 Ottobre 2012)

Probabilmente non avremmo segnato manco se avessimo giocato altre 2 ore in più..


----------



## Heisenberg (7 Ottobre 2012)

Dominato ma senza la grinta necessaria per portarla a casa. E' l'unica cosa che stasera, e da sempre, ho da ridire ad allegri. Non abbiamo la cattiveria, l'odio, la sete di sangue. 

Detto questo boateng è INGUARDABILE, va venduto SUBITO al primo offerente o quantomeno messo in tribuna vita natural durante.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Ottobre 2012)

*Abbiati 2* osceno, la sconfitta è praticamente colpa sua
*Bonera 6* sufficiente
*De Sciglio 5* timido ma va bene lo stesso
*Mexes 5* svogliato e impreciso
*Yepes 6,5* il pirata ha due gran palle
*Abate 4* cosa è entrato a fare?
*De Jong 5* pochissima roba
*Montolivo 6,5* indubbiamente il migliore nonostante mille imprecisioni
*Emanuelson 5* inutile farlo giocare esterno a dx 
*Boateng 4* il peggiore dopo Abbiati: tenta sempre la cosa più stupida e difficile
*El Sha 5* è solo un ragazzo e per quanto sia effettivamente bravo non ci può togliere le castagne dal fuoco, anche perchè lui non nasce goleador
*Bojan 5* questo giocava nel Barca? mah.... 
*Pazzini 0* è il giocatore d'attacco più inutile che si poteva prendere. ergo lo abbiamo preso
*Robinho 4,5* irritante, e c'è chi sperava nel suo ritorno. Tranquilli, ora rientra anche Pato.

*Allegri 4* un allenatore serio si sarebbe già dimesso. La barca affonda e fa acqua da tutte le parti, ma va bene così. Oggi addirittura non ha nemmeno tante colpe da quanto fa schifo la squadra.

*Società 0* Il derby più immondo che io mi ricordi dopo lo 0-4 mourinhiano.. qualcosa di imbarazzante, ma immagino nessuno dirà nulla. Avanti tutti verso la retrocessione perchè secondo me, e lo dico da prima che il campionato partisse, lotteremo per la 12°-13° posizione, ergo per non retrocedere. -33 alla salvezza. Dura realtà.


----------



## The P (7 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un plauso a squadra e allenatore. Questa sera non si poteva davvero segnare.



miglior partita del Milan quest'anno e una delle partite della gestione allegri con più manovra.

Ma tutti quei lanci lunghi no, dai... abbiamo fatto il loro gioco. Dovevamo dialogare di più non lanciare palle in area a casaccio. 
Qualcosa da rimproverare c'è ed è anche abbastanza grave.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Ottobre 2012)

*Abbiati 2* osceno, la sconfitta è praticamente colpa sua
*Bonera 6* sufficiente
*De Sciglio 5* timido ma va bene lo stesso
*Mexes 5* svogliato e impreciso
*Yepes 6,5* il pirata ha due gran palle
*Abate 4* cosa è entrato a fare?
*De Jong 5* pochissima roba
*Montolivo 6,5* indubbiamente il migliore nonostante mille imprecisioni
*Emanuelson 5* inutile farlo giocare esterno a dx 
*Boateng 4* il peggiore dopo Abbiati: tenta sempre la cosa più stupida e difficile
*El Sha 5* è solo un ragazzo e per quanto sia effettivamente bravo non ci può togliere le castagne dal fuoco, anche perchè lui non nasce goleador
*Bojan 5* questo giocava nel Barca? mah.... 
*Pazzini 0* è il giocatore d'attacco più inutile che si poteva prendere. ergo lo abbiamo preso
*Robinho 4,5* irritante, e c'è chi sperava nel suo ritorno. Tranquilli, ora rientra anche Pato.

*Allegri 4* un allenatore serio si sarebbe già dimesso. La barca affonda e fa acqua da tutte le parti, ma va bene così. Oggi addirittura non ha nemmeno tante colpe da quanto fa schifo la squadra.

*Società 0* Il derby più immondo che io mi ricordi dopo lo 0-4 mourinhiano.. qualcosa di imbarazzante, ma immagino nessuno dirà nulla. Avanti tutti verso la retrocessione perchè secondo me, e lo dico da prima che il campionato partisse, lotteremo per la 12°-13° posizione, ergo per non retrocedere. -33 alla salvezza. Dura realtà.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Partita squallida. Ci mettono l'impegno, ma la qualitá é scarsa, la forma fisica anche, e tatticamente non sanno cosa fare.

Abbiati 3 - non é possibile regalare un goal a partita. Qui ne stava regalando due.

Bonera 6 - finché ce la fa fisicamente tiene, ma centrale sarebbe stato meglio, visto che non spinge mai.

Mexes 6 - non rischia quasi nulla
Yepes 6 - come sopra

De sciglio 6 - spinge e ci prova, i cross sono piú pericolosi di quelli di antonini e abate. Anche se credo che a sinistra non si senta sicurissimo. 

De jong 4.5 - non ha gravi colpe, ma non serve assolutamente a nulla. Non fa gioco, recupera pochi palloni, non ha colpi. Mi continuo a chiedere come é possibile aver preso uno cosí.

Montolivo 6,5 - é l'unico con qualitá in mezzo al campo. Fa qualche errorino, ma i pericoli vengono tutti da suoi tiri. Anche un goal spettacolare.

Boateng 2 - continuo a sostenere che sia un giocatore inutile e sopravvalutato. Non fa nulla, nemmeno stoppare un pallone che sia uno. Dai 20 metri riesce a spedire il pallone quasi in calcio d'angolo. Da 3 metri invece di fare una delle 10000 cose semplici che poteva fare, deve fare per forza una semirovesciata inutile. Poi non corre, non pressa. Ma rimane in campo

Emanuelson 2,5 - giocatore inutile, che trova qualche spunto decente quando passa terzino. Anche se non azzecca quasi un cross

El sharaawii - corre e ci prova, anche se si vede che é un pó stanco. Non piú dei suoi inutili compagni. Ovviamente il genio lo toglie, privandosi di quello che finora la butta dentro piú di tutti 

Bojan 5,5 - fa fa fa, ma arrivando al dunque é troppo fumoso. Scivola al momento di battere dentro la porta.

Robinho 6 - meglio che a parma, anche se pure lui non beneficia dell'anarchia tattica che regna.

Pazzini 5 - si mangia un goal enorme. Poi da una palla bellissima per robinho, abbattuto da samuel. Poi basta.

Abate 6 - non spinge mai, ma salva un contropiede su pereira.

Allegri 1 - ora basta. La squadra non ha un gioco che sia uno. Nessun giocatore sa che cosa deve fare, vagando in campo a caso. 0 movimenti, o tagli, o qualsiasi cosa. Squadra lunghissima. Squadra fisicamente deficitaria. I pericoli che abbiamo creato sono stati tutti per azioni a casaccio,con palla in mezzo dalla trequarti, o tiri da fuori.E vi sfido a contraddire questo. Poi la sostituzione capolavoro, andando a togliere l'unico che può inventarsi il pareggio, lasciando uno scarparo come de jong, o un inutile come boateng. Basta stare sulla panchina del milan. Basta.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Il nostro obiettivo per il momento è la Champions


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Ottobre 2012)

siamo messi proprio male...ma male male

cosa ci faceva boateng in campo ...ma se stava a casa con la satta non era meglio...

e quello strano in panchina perche' non lo toglie mai ?


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Serve a poco parlare di arbitri e sfortuna, se poi in 11 vs 10 fai due tiri in porta


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Cioè capisco in 11 contro 11, ma in 11 contro 10 per PIU' DI 40 MALEDETTI MINUTI non siamo riusciti a fare un'azione decente composta da ALMENO 3 passaggi di fila... io questo ho visto, ho visto traversoni alla c dalla trequarti, ho visto sempre le solite manovre, ovvero palla in fascia a urby che poi o crossa a caso oppure la ripassa indietro a Mortovivo che calcia da 70 metri... cioè ripeto gli avversari erano in inferiorità numerica dai non scherziamo... non siamo riusciti a entrare una volta in area con la palla al piede come si deve.... poi ok ho già detto che è una partita falsata ma cio non toglie che i nostri hanno giocato in maniera vergognosa a mio avviso. Vi invito tutti a guardare il clasico e poi a riguardare questa partita, allora capirete sicuramente meglio di cosa parlo.


----------



## prd7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non ha senso parlare di giocatori, allenatore, tattiche, movimenti quando la partita è palesemente falsata.


----------



## neversayconte (7 Ottobre 2012)

ma come ***** si fa a perdere cosi? dominando? ma vaffancuore


----------



## Frikez (7 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Oggi Allegri mi è, diciamo, piaciuto per la formazione e per i cambi.
> 
> Ma come **** si fa a giocare 40 min con un uomo in più a lanci lunghi quando tu hai dei nani e loro degli spilungoni????
> 
> ...



_Abbiamo giocato bene (cit.)_


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bojan deve giocare comunque le altre partita, in condizione e ambientato al modulo e alla squadra potrebbe essere decisivo


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> *Abbiati 2* osceno, la sconfitta è praticamente colpa sua
> *Bonera 6* sufficiente
> *De Sciglio 5* timido ma va bene lo stesso
> *Mexes 5* svogliato e impreciso
> ...



Ma quale lotta per la salvezza,non diciamo eresie.Ci stanno 8-9 squadre molto ma molto piu' immonde di noi!


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Io dico solo una cosa, una squadra che è in superiorità numerica per tutto un tempo e non riesce a segnare non merita nulla....Poi ok il pareggio era magari il risultato più giusto però non si può parlare di vittoria beffarda dell'Inter.....


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Quando leggo commenti di gente che dice che abbiamo giocato bene penso veramente che questi giocatori e questa situazione ce li meritiamo. Non aggiungo altro.



....

se non hai visto la partita leggiti le statistiche. Leggiti il numero di azioni offensive, di palle in area, cross e tiri nello specchio. Poi ne riparliamo. Sai quanti gol abbiamo sbagliato? 7 nitidi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Serve a poco parlare di arbitri e sfortuna, se poi in 11 vs 10 fai due tiri in porta



Dai Vinz, nel secondo abbiamo avuto almeno 4-5 occasioni importanti. Non c'è stata partita per 90minuti. Questa sera non si può imputare niente a nessuno, se non ad Abbiati.

Bojan che scivola mentre calcia, è stata proprio una partita sfortunata.


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ....
> 
> se non hai visto la partita leggiti le statistiche. *Leggiti il numero di azioni offensive, di palle in area, cross e tiri nello specchio. Poi ne riparliamo. Sai quanti gol abbiamo sbagliato? 7 nitidi.*



Vorrà dire che a fine anno riceveremo un premio per il numero di tiri in porta -.-" Ma stiamo scherzando? quello che hai detto tu appunto AVVALORA maggiormente la mia tesi. Raga abbiamo PERSO eh.

La parita l'ho vista. Purtroppo.


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> miglior partita del Milan quest'anno e una delle partite della gestione allegri con più manovra.
> 
> Ma tutti quei lanci lunghi no, dai... abbiamo fatto il loro gioco. Dovevamo dialogare di più non lanciare palle in area a casaccio.
> Qualcosa da rimproverare c'è ed è anche abbastanza grave.



Come faccio a rimproverare qualcosa stasera? 

Un rigore non dato, un gol annullato, la mancata espulsione di Juan!?

Di cosa dobbiamo parlare? Che prendiamo gol su palla inattiva, questo si. Ma per il resto dai, i ragazzi hanno giocato a calcio, l'Inter non ha fatto un'azione che fosse una.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Ottobre 2012)

Sto male dentro. Nemmeno con tutta la rabbia che avevo qualche anno fa, ma sto male dentro.

Fa male vedere che giochiamo a caso, senza uno schema, senza una strategia precisa che vada oltre il "passo in fascia, se non trovo spazio, ripasso al centro, e con tre uomini diversi e dieci secondi, cambio fronte".

Fa male vedere la papera di abbiati.

Fa male vedere l'ombra di boateng e che siamo passati da Cafu Nesta Maldini Stam a De Sciglio Mexes Yepes Bonera.

Fa male vedere che, al solito, dove non arriva la nostra inettitudine arrivano le "sviste" arbitrali.

Fa malissimo vedere Cassano in uno stato che non sia quello di fortissima sofferenza, che meriterebbe.

Fa male vedere Samuel che non viene ammonito e ci segna pure in faccia.

Fa male vedere che non siamo più in grado di ribaltare un risultato ingiusto (ho ancora letteralmente addosso Lo scorpione bianco, Kakà, Seedorf) nonostante l'uomo in più.

Sto male, scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Massi dai abbiamo giocato bene, chissene della classifica e del fatto che abbiamo perso il derby con un uomo in più... i ragazzi meritano un premio dai... viva il presidente continuiamo cosi dai...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come faccio a rimproverare qualcosa stasera?
> 
> Un rigore non dato, un gol annullato, la mancata espulsione di Juan!?
> 
> Di cosa dobbiamo parlare? Che prendiamo gol su palla inattiva, questo si. Ma per il resto dai, i ragazzi hanno giocato a calcio, l'Inter non ha fatto un'azione che fosse una.



Un giorno mi direte che partite vedete. Ok l'arbitro di M****, ma noi siamo penosi mamma mia.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, una squadra che è in superiorità numerica per tutto un tempo e non riesce a segnare non merita nulla....Poi ok il pareggio era magari il risultato più giusto però non si può parlare di *vittoria beffarda dell'Inter*.....


Ma scherzi? E' stata una rapina in mondo visione


----------



## Hammer (7 Ottobre 2012)

*Abbiati 3.5*
De Sciglio 5.5
Mexes 6
*Yepes 6.5*
Bonera 6
De Jong 5.5
Montolivo 6.5
Emanuelson 6
El Shaarawy 5.5
Boateng 4
Bojan 6

Abate 6
Robinho 5
Pazzini 4.5

Valeri INCAPACE


----------



## Maverick (7 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, una squadra che è in superiorità numerica per tutto un tempo e non riesce a segnare non merita nulla....Poi ok il pareggio era magari il risultato più giusto però non si può parlare di vittoria beffarda dell'Inter.....



Quoto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Ottobre 2012)

Spero solo che nella notte prenda fuoco casa Valeri e brucino al suo interno i suoi familiari. Una cosa immonda davvero

Noi facciamo schifo, ma l'arbitraggio è stato ridicolo


----------



## The P (7 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come faccio a rimproverare qualcosa stasera?
> 
> Un rigore non dato, un gol annullato, la mancata espulsione di Juan!?
> 
> Di cosa dobbiamo parlare? Che prendiamo gol su palla inattiva, questo si. Ma per il resto dai, i ragazzi hanno giocato a calcio, l'Inter non ha fatto un'azione che fosse una.



Vialli sta dicendo ORA cose sacrosante.

Ripeto, c'è da rimproverare i 42 + 3 di recupero minuti di lanci lunghi con un uomo in più.
E anche nel primo tempo ne abbiamo fatti troppi quando avevamo 3 nani da giardino più Boateng contro 3 difensori che hanno nella loro dote migliore il colpo di testa e la forza fisica?


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Io ho l'impressione leggendo certi commenti che le partite si vincano coi "giochiamo bene" e con i "abbiamo fatto tanti cross". Mah sarò strano io allora... lol


----------



## Nivre (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Quando leggo commenti di gente che dice che abbiamo giocato bene penso veramente che questi giocatori e questa situazione ce li meritiamo. Non aggiungo altro.



Amen fratello.

Aggiungo solo una cosa: Giocatori indegni, INDEGNI di vestire la nostra maglia.

Eravamo con un uomo in più per quasi 45 minuti per dio!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2012)

ce la meritiamo tutta questa batosta, la sconfitta in 11 contro 10 e la presa per il **** di Scassano che esulta come se fosse stato l'eroe della serata

se la merita Ilvio, se la merita chi dice che il Milan gioca solo i primi 10' (oggi l'Inter ha giocato solo i primi 5'), se la meritano tutti quei tifosetti che vanno solo al derby o che vanno allo stadio per stare zitti e per fischiare... 

Un plauso ai ragazzi, che hanno dato tutto...

Alle note tattiche penserò dopo, mi lascia sempre perplesso vedere Boateng per 90', ancora una volta. L'ultima vittoria in campionato risale a quando lui era squalificato... forse non è un caso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Una cosa dovevamo fare stasera: segnare.
Il resto serve a poco.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Vorrà dire che a fine anno riceveremo un premio per il numero di tiri in porta -.-" Ma stiamo scherzando? quello che hai detto tu appunto AVVALORA maggiormente la mia tesi. Raga abbiamo PERSO eh.
> 
> La parita l'ho vista. Purtroppo.



Non avvalora un bel niente.... abbiamo fatto DI TUTTO per segnare. Abbiamo dominato, abbiamo coperto benissimo ogni zona del campo, ma non abbiamo segnato.
Il non segnare (e perdere) è diverso dal COME hai giocato. Se domini e non segni significa che hai problemi negli ultimi 16 metri. 
Mi ricordo un Milan-Palermo con un grandissimo Kakà (forse il miglior Kakà mai visto), partita dominata e non abbiamo vinto.

L'Inter NEL PRIMO TEMPO (in 12 vs 11) per 18 minuti non ha superato la metà campo. Poi l'ha superata grazie ad un paio di punizioni.

La situazione è drammatica, ma i meriti e la crescita sono innegabili. E se vogliamo il nostro l'abbiamo fatto...la palla dentro l'abbiam pure messa eh!


----------



## robs91 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bene il primo tempo ma nel secondo solo tiri da fuori di Sonnolivo e azioni confuse


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Guardate la classifica. Siamo a +2 dalla penultima...


----------



## Hammer (7 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque ragazzi Boateng è vergognoso. VERGOGNOSO. Non ne azzecca una. Vedere il 10 sulla sua maglia è un colpo al cuore


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Massi dai abbiamo giocato bene, chissene della classifica e del fatto che abbiamo perso il derby con un uomo in più... i ragazzi meritano un premio dai... viva il presidente continuiamo cosi dai...



ma chi ha detto questo?? stai delirando.
Partita che si può definire in maniera semplice: dominio sul campo del Milan che però fatica a far gol.
stop.


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Cioè raga giocare un tempo intero con un uomo in più è un vantaggio ENORME. Invece leggo "eh ma siamo stati bravi a fare possesso palla" "eh ma gli avversari hanno tirato poco" ma grazie al. Ci mancherebbe anche che non avessimo fatto più possesso di loro... io vi parlo per esperienza personale e vi assicuro che giocare con uno in più è una differenza SOSTANZIALE. Quindi non esistono scuse, siamo il MILAN almeno un gol lo si doveva fare senza se e senza ma. Invece non solo non ho visto gol ma non ho visto neanche azioni degne. Eh si, abbiamo concesso poco siamo stati bravi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guardate la classifica. Siamo a +2 dalla penultima...


Imbarazzante e a rigor di logica dovremmo perdere anche la prossima.


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi Boateng è vergognoso. VERGOGNOSO. Non ne azzecca una. Vedere il 10 sulla sua maglia è un colpo al cuore



Penso che si sia semplicemente montato la testa. Deve tornare coi piedi per terra


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati 2
De Sciglio 5.5
Mexes 6
Bonera 6
De Jong 5
Montolivo 6.5
Emanuelson 5
El Shaarawy 5
Boateng 3
Bojan 6

Abate 6
Robinho 5
Pazzini 4


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma chi ha detto questo?? stai delirando.
> Partita che si può definire in maniera semplice: dominio sul campo del Milan che però fatica a far gol.
> stop.



Ero ironico penso si fosse capito.
Cmq io la riassumo diversamente: Milan che nonostante l'uomo in più per un tempo non è stata capace di segnare, ha vinto l'Inter e si porta a casa 3 punti. Arbitro vergognoso.


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2012)

Boateng è un montato. Deve farsi 10 panchine di fila sto cesso.


----------



## Frikez (7 Ottobre 2012)

A parte il liscio di Pazzini e Bojan che cade da solo le altre occasioni da rete arrivano solo su tiri da fuori..le uniche azioni decenti che abbiamo fatto sono state quelle di Bonera che è andato sul fondo e l'ha messa in mezzo per Boateng e un paio di cross dalla sinistra verso la fine della partita..se questo significa giocare bene abbiamo un'altra concezione del calcio.
Paradossalmente abbiamo giocato meglio nel primo tempo, nel secondo tempo eravamo nervosi e precipitosi nelle giocate.


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati 4,5 Certe volte fa miracoli altre volte fa certi errori
Bonera 6 Non è stato male sulla fascia me è meglio centrale
De Sciglio 5,5 Non è stata la sua gara ma non è stato orribile
Mexes 5,5 Qualcosina ha fatto
Yepes 6,5 Il migliore in difesa, mi piace molto
Abate 6,5 Ha salvato il Milan in un contropiede, non c'è ricascato un'altra volta cambio giusto
De Jong 5,5 Non è sufficente
Montolivo 6,5 Ottimi tiri, bel gol oggi è cresciuto
Emanuelson 5,5 Tocca molti palloni, si gioca, però quando tenta cross il pallone lo manda non so dove
Boateng 4,5 Semplicemente inguardabile, deve svegliarsi, credevo era lui il migliore nella rosa
El Shaarawy 5 Assente, però non ha colpe
Bojan 6 Non è male ma in area sciupa sempre
Pazzini 4,5 Eppure è un ottimo finalizzatore ma non riesce proprio a calciare
Robinho 5 Solo alla fine spinge, il resto nulla

Allegri 4 Ok, va bene questa sconfitta ma dalla prox deve svegliarsi, deve inventare qualcosa, in panca non fa nulla, si mette in piedi e basta, guarda la partita, chiamatelo allenatore, preferisco Tassotti

Squadra 6 Miglior partita della stagione ma lo posso dire, niente gioco, niente risultati utili


----------



## chicagousait (7 Ottobre 2012)

A parte l'arbitro che ha fatto pena stasera, l'ultima mezz'ora abbiamo giocato in superiorità numerica ma nn la si notava affatto. Sembravamo noi cn l'uomo in meno.


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Straminchioni 2 derby 2 due...


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati 4,5 Certe volte fa miracoli altre volte fa certi errori
Bonera 6 Non è stato male sulla fascia me è meglio centrale
De Sciglio 5,5 Non è stata la sua gara ma non è stato orribile
Mexes 5,5 Qualcosina ha fatto
Yepes 6,5 Il migliore in difesa, mi piace molto
Abate 6,5 Ha salvato il Milan in un contropiede, non c'è ricascato un'altra volta cambio giusto
De Jong 5,5 Non è sufficente
Montolivo 6,5 Ottimi tiri, bel gol oggi è cresciuto
Emanuelson 5,5 Tocca molti palloni, si gioca, però quando tenta cross il pallone lo manda non so dove
Boateng 4,5 Semplicemente inguardabile, deve svegliarsi, credevo era lui il migliore nella rosa
El Shaarawy 5 Assente, però non ha colpe
Bojan 6 Non è male ma in area sciupa sempre
Pazzini 4,5 Eppure è un ottimo finalizzatore ma non riesce proprio a calciare
Robinho 5 Solo alla fine spinge, il resto nulla

Allegri 4 Ok, va bene questa sconfitta ma dalla prox deve svegliarsi, deve inventare qualcosa, in panca non fa nulla, si mette in piedi e basta, guarda la partita, chiamatelo allenatore, preferisco Tassotti

Squadra 6 Miglior partita della stagione ma lo posso dire, niente gioco, niente risultati utili


----------



## pipporo (7 Ottobre 2012)

'Cioè raga giocare un tempo intero con un uomo in più è un vantaggio ENORME'

e un dezavantagio enorme , loro fanno catenacio e non e facile per nessuno fare gol cosi , anche noi abiam vinto con gol di ibra a innizio partita e con uomo in meno ( abate).


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A parte il liscio di Pazzini e Bojan che cade da solo le altre occasioni da rete arrivano solo su tiri da fuori..le uniche azioni decenti che abbiamo fatto sono state quelle di Bonera che è andato sul fondo e l'ha messa in mezzo per Boateng e un paio di cross dalla sinistra verso la fine della partita..se questo significa giocare bene abbiamo un'altra concezione del calcio.
> Paradossalmente abbiamo giocato meglio nel primo tempo, nel secondo tempo eravamo nervosi e precipitosi nelle giocate.



Quoto, cioè non siamo riusciti mai a entrare in area col pallone e si parla di aver giocato bene LOL. Se continuavamo cosi pure con altri 300 minuti non avremmo segnato...


----------



## JoKeR (7 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale lotta per la salvezza,non diciamo eresie.Ci stanno 8-9 squadre molto ma molto piu' immonde di noi!



Io lo dico da 2 mesi. Spero di sbagliarmi ma io queste 8-9 squadre più immonde di noi non le vedo. Al momento peggio ci sono solo pescara e cagliari. Forse.


----------



## prd7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma a me non interessa se siamo stati 45 minuti con l'uomo in più. Ci sono stati 3 errori gravissime da parte dell'arbitro, perchè dobbiamo sempre prenderla in quel posto? come l'anno scorso?


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

pipporo ha scritto:


> 'Cioè raga giocare un tempo intero con un uomo in più è un vantaggio ENORME'
> 
> e un dezavantagio enorme , loro fanno catenacio e non e facile per nessuno fare gol cosi , anche noi abiam vinto con gol di ibra a innizio partita e con uomo in meno ( abate).



Ti sbagli per un semplice motivo: Loro già vincevano, quindi cmq potevano fare catenaccio solo che allo stesso tempo avendo "un uomo in più" si sarebbero resi pericolosi in attacco. Cioè ora non venitemi anche a dire che il giocatore in meno è uno svantaggio perchè veramente spengo il pc e ciao... almeno questo dai.


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma chi ha detto questo?? stai delirando.
> Partita che si può definire in maniera semplice: dominio sul campo del Milan che però fatica a far gol.
> stop.



A mio avviso se l'Inter non avesse segnato, la partita sarebbe stata completamente differente.
A parte questo, dominare è una cosa (possesso palla, passaggi, contrasti ecc.), giocare bene è un altra. Le nostre azioni pericolose... non sono azioni, paradossalmente. Non c'è nessun'idea di finalizzazione, per questo ci sono solo cross e tiri a caso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Siamo a pari punti col Pescara e a +2 sulla zona retrocessione


----------



## Hammer (7 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che si sia semplicemente montato la testa. Deve tornare coi piedi per terra



Sono d'accordo, però sticavoli non riesce a fare una cosa giusta che sia una. C'è da dire che anche gli anni scorsi faceva dell'esplosività il suo vero punto di forza, ora totalmente assente. Probabilmente risente anche lui della mancanza di Ibrahimovic


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da 2 mesi. Spero di sbagliarmi ma io queste 8-9 squadre più immonde di noi non le vedo. Al momento peggio ci sono solo pescara e cagliari. Forse.


L'Inter.Quella vista oggi è scandalosa.Mi chiedo come faccia ad avere tutti quei punti.


----------



## DannySa (7 Ottobre 2012)

E probabilmente l'aver tolto El Shaarawy è stato per dare "fiducia" a Bojan che non se la stava cavando male solo che pure lui appena arriva davanti alla porta o cade come uno sfigato o sbaglia l'ultimo passaggio, purtroppo è stata una mossa che non è servita a nulla perché l'El Shaarawy della "situazione" l'ha fatto Robinho in modo IMBARAZZANTE, un giocatore che sarebbe da tenere fuori squadra, non serve a nulla e non c'è più con la testa.
E qualcuno dica a questa gente che calciare di collo col pallone a mezz'aria non è una bella idea, oggi TUTTI hanno sbagliato a tirare in modo clamoroso e non abbiamo mai beccato la porta a parte da 50 metri.

Valeri imbarazzante, ha voluto fare il fenomeno e ci ha platealmente danneggiato in casa, non ha mai avuto la situzione sotto controllo si vede che quest'anno deve andare così, anche inutile lamentarsi tanto prima ci abituiamo alla zona destra della classifica e meglio è.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E probabilmente l'aver tolto El Shaarawy è stato per dare "fiducia" a Bojan che non se la stava cavando male solo che pure lui appena arriva davanti alla porta o cade come uno sfigato o sbaglia l'ultimo passaggio, purtroppo è stata una mossa che non è servita a nulla perché l'El Shaarawy della "situazione" l'ha fatto Robinho in modo IMBARAZZANTE, un giocatore che sarebbe da tenere fuori squadra, non serve a nulla e non c'è più con la testa.
E qualcuno dica a questa gente che calciare di collo col pallone a mezz'aria non è una bella idea, oggi TUTTI hanno sbagliato a tirare in modo clamoroso e non abbiamo mai beccato la porta a parte da 50 metri.

Valeri imbarazzante, ha voluto fare il fenomeno e ci ha platealmente danneggiato in casa, non ha mai avuto la situzione sotto controllo si vede che quest'anno deve andare così, anche inutile lamentarsi tanto prima ci abituiamo alla zona destra della classifica e meglio è.


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter.Quella vista oggi è scandalosa.Mi chiedo come faccia ad avere tutti quei punti.



Perchè ha giocatori lì davanti che gli risolvono le partite


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> A mio avviso se l'Inter non avesse segnato, la partita sarebbe stata completamente differente.
> A parte questo, dominare è una cosa (possesso palla, passaggi, contrasti ecc.), giocare bene è un altra. Le nostre azioni pericolose... non sono azioni, paradossalmente. Non c'è nessun'idea di finalizzazione, per questo ci sono solo cross e tiri a caso.



Perfetto. Quelle non si chiamano azioni, si chiamano "provarci a caso".


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vergognoso Stramaccioni che si lamenta dell'espulsione di Nagatomo


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter.Quella vista oggi è scandalosa.Mi chiedo come faccia ad avere tutti quei punti.



E certo, la Juve non è così forte, l'Inter fa schifo, la Roma non sa difendere, ecc. Però chissà perchè, siamo in zona retrocessione.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè ha giocatori lì davanti che gli risolvono le partite


Infatti.Oppure un portiere che come hobby non cerca di prendere le farfalle


----------



## admin (7 Ottobre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vergognoso Stramaccioni che si lamenta dell'espulsione di Nagatomo



E' interista...


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vergognoso Stramaccioni che si lamenta dell'espulsione di Nagatomo



Strama sembrava un bambino senza le caramelle, saltava come una lepre e urlava. Ogni volta che lo inquadravano il mio braccio scalpitava dalla voglia di tirargli un cartone attraverso la tv, fossi stato io l'arbitro lo avrei come minimo ammonito.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> E certo, la Juve non è così forte, l'Inter fa schifo, la Roma non sa difendere, ecc. Però chissà perchè, siamo in zona retrocessione.



Non siamo in zona retrocessione!


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> E certo, la Juve non è così forte, l'Inter fa schifo, la Roma non sa difendere, ecc. Però chissà perchè, siamo in zona retrocessione.


La Juve è forte,la più forte in Italia.La Roma difende male,ma non è importante per il gioco di Zeman che si basa su altro.Noi facciamo schifo,ma l'Inter vista oggi non è da meno.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da 2 mesi. Spero di sbagliarmi ma io queste 8-9 squadre più immonde di noi non le vedo. Al momento peggio ci sono solo pescara e cagliari. Forse.



Io squadre come Cagliari,Pescara,Siena,Genoa,Bologna,Chievo e altre le vedo nettamente inferiori a noi.Poi se dici il contrario e lo fai spesso,soprattuto quando perdiamo,sei in malafede,perdonami!


----------



## pipporo (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli per un semplice motivo: Loro già vincevano, quindi cmq potevano fare catenaccio solo che allo stesso tempo avendo "un uomo in più" si sarebbero resi pericolosi in attacco. Cioè ora non venitemi anche a dire che il giocatore in meno è uno svantaggio perchè veramente spengo il pc e ciao... almeno questo dai.



in generale si , ma no quando giochi contro le italiane che hanno vantagio ,hanno solo da difendersi e tutti si concentrano dopio , non lasciono spazio per l'erorre , solo un exempio : inter contro barca camp nou 2010


----------



## vota DC (7 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guardate la classifica. Siamo a +2 dalla penultima...



Ad essere pignoli l'ultima, cioè il Siena ha -6 punti di penalizzazione ed oltre ad aver giocato benino ha già affrontato squadre forti, Juventus compresa. L'Atalanta mi pare abbia una scarsa penalizzazione ma ha giocato al di sotto delle aspettative e Denis deve ancora fare del suo meglio.


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

pipporo ha scritto:


> in generale si , ma no quando giochi contro le italiane che hanno vantagio ,hanno solo da difendersi e tutti si concentrano dopio , non lasciono spazio per l'erorre , solo un exempio : inter contro barca camp nou 2010



Si però come ti ho già detto noi non abbiamo una controprova. Chi ti dice che anche senza l'espulsione di Niggatomo l'inter non avrebbe fatto catenaccio in 10? Queste sono tutte ipotesi, se non abbiamo vinto cosi io penso che con l'inter al completo ne prendevamo un'altro.


----------



## Tesla (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> A mio avviso se l'Inter non avesse segnato, la partita sarebbe stata completamente differente.
> A parte questo, dominare è una cosa (possesso palla, passaggi, contrasti ecc.), giocare bene è un altra. Le nostre azioni pericolose... non sono azioni, paradossalmente. Non c'è nessun'idea di finalizzazione, per questo ci sono solo cross e tiri a caso.



quoto e aggiungo:
7 punti in 7 partite, 7 gol su palle da fermo, cross per i nani, Boateng in campo tutta la partita mentre il Faraone, che è l'unico che riesce a buttarla dentro sostituito... qui il problema è uno, e non mi dite che la squadra è questa, siamo a pari punti col pescara... se quelli avessero i nostri giocatori farebbero le capriole... se poi siete contenti del bel giuoco espresso contro una squadra in 10, beati voi...


----------



## folletto (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati è stato per distacco il miglior giocatore dell'inde. La situazione è preoccupante, sarà pure bravo tra i pali ma non si può continuare a far giocare un portiere che appena fa un passo dentro il campo si trasforma in un pericolo (anzi è proprio una condanna) per la propria squadra. Praticamente grazie a questo qua abbiamo fatto vincere un derby a una squadra che non ha fatto nulla.


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non siamo in zona retrocessione!



Abbiamo un punto sopra la terzultima, menghia che conquista


----------



## S T B (7 Ottobre 2012)

sono indignato dall'arbitraggio... non meritavamo assolutamente di perdere.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Quelle non si chiamano azioni, si chiamano "provarci a caso".



non è questo il punto!
Dobbiamo buttare la palla DENTRO!
Avete voluto il controllo del gioco? Nel calcio bisogna SEGNARE. Di piede, di testa, di sedere, di naso, bisogna segnare...

ma no, noi ci interessa se le azioni sono a caso o non a caso... intanto gli altri con un colpo di testa han vinto la partita... eh, ma noi giochiamo a caso, non è merito della difesa dell'inter, erano birilli messi lì e noi abbiamo giocato a caso...

era meglio se perdevamo 5-0 schiacciati così si poteva dire che abbiamo giocato 10', che ci hanno massacrato, che è colpa di Antonini, perchè se giocava Antonini chissà quante se ne scrivevano, invece gioca De Sciglio che si perde l'uomo del gol... 

Ce la meritiamo proprio questa sconfitta, noi tifosetti.


----------



## yelle (7 Ottobre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> sono indignato dall'arbitraggio... non meritavamo assolutamente di perdere.


in realtà non meritava nessuno di vincere, ed è diverso.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiam totalmente giocato bene da non aver saputo ribaltare un goal in situazione di superiorita'.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Abbiam totalmente giocato bene da non aver saputo ribaltare un goal in situazione di superiorita'.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (7 Ottobre 2012)

Una cosa è certa: l'Inter fa più schifo di noi ! Mi vergognerei ad aver vinto un derby così. Mai superata la metàcampo,perdite di tempo dal 25',arbitro palesemente,indegnamente a favore.. Ma dico io,è mai possibile che ci capitino solo a noi quelli scarsi o c'è dietro qualcos'altro? Boh! Stramaccioni poi ridicolo sotto la curva come un invasato contro il Milan più scarso della storia..
Detto questo,se giochi tutto un tempo in superiorità numerica,e giochi come abbiamo fatto noi,senza grinta,dovevamo spaccargli il ****,con tutti gli errori arbitrali,la sfortuna e quant'altro,mi dispiace ma meriti di perdere. Molti giocatori non sono degni di indossare la maglia!
Un'ultima cosa: Boateng ridicolo


----------



## Aphex (7 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzini indegno, quasi quanto l'arbitro.
Per quest'anno va così...

Sono curioso di vedere cosa farà la società sul mercato di gennaio, se la situazione dovesse rimanere questa.
Altri 4-5 Traorè immagino


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è questo il punto!
> Dobbiamo buttare la palla DENTRO!
> Avete voluto il controllo del gioco? Nel calcio bisogna SEGNARE. Di piede, di testa, di sedere, di naso, bisogna segnare...
> 
> ...



SICURAMENTE hai più possibilità di buttarla dentro con delle AZIONI che giocando a caso. Questa partita ne è la prova. Poi con i SE e con i MA non mi piace ragionare perchè non se ne esce mai... io guardo i fatti e nonostante tutto dicono Inter 1, Milan 0.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un punto sopra la terzultima, menghia che conquista



2 ,per la precisione!


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (7 Ottobre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Pazzini indegno, quasi quanto l'arbitro.
> Per quest'anno va così...
> 
> Sono curioso di vedere cosa farà la società sul mercato di gennaio, se la situazione dovesse rimanere questa.
> Altri 4-5 Traorè immagino



Guarda,è il degno erede di Gilardino. Anzi,mi sbilancio,è moooolto peggio di Gilardino.

A gennaio altre risate sul mercato...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> SICURAMENTE hai più possibilità di buttarla dentro con delle AZIONI che giocando a caso. Questa partita ne è la prova. Poi con i SE e con i MA non mi piace ragionare perchè non se ne esce mai... io guardo i fatti e nonostante tutto dicono Inter 1, Milan 0.



c'erano 10 giocatori nell'area di rigore avversaria... che schemi o azioni vuoi fare?? 
il risultato è giustissimo Inter 1 Milan 0... con i SE e con i MA non si ragiona... giustissimo

resta il fatto che il giorno che vinceremo 1-0 stando 85' in difesa sarò curioso di leggere le opinioni


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 2 ,per la precisione!



Abbiamo 7 punti, 1 punto sopra le terzultime che sono Parma, Udinese e Chievo (ne hanno 6)


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> c'erano 10 giocatori nell'area di rigore avversaria... che schemi o azioni vuoi fare??
> il risultato è giustissimo Inter 1 Milan 0... con i SE e con i MA non si ragiona... giustissimo
> 
> resta il fatto che il giorno che vinceremo 1-0 stando 85' in difesa sarò curioso di leggere le opinioni



Non so gli altri ma io sarei triste, PERO' cmq più contento di ora. Cmq le azioni si fanno tranquillamente pure con 10 avversari in area(anche se oggi non stavano proprio catenacciando un pò di spazi c'erano)... sia chiaro che non sto parlando di robe fenomenali ma almeno un 1-2 al limite per far tirare un giocatore quantomeno da li mi sembra il minimo... invece gli unici tiri sono arrivati da 40 metri... Non mi piace vincere giocando male, ma mi piace ancora meno perdere cosi.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (7 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati 3 hai rotto il ***** con le tue uscite a farfalla di questa cippa!
Bonera 6,5 se non altro grintoso
Mexes 5 incommentabile
Yepes 6 
De Sciglio 5 stavolta male
De Jong 5 Non rischia mai e si pesta i piedi con Montolivo
Montolivo 6,5 stranamente uno dei migliori. Grintoso,è l'unico che tira da fuori
Emanuelson 5,5 bene alla fine...se non fosse che quando crossa centra sempre il suo diretto avversario!!! ma come m..... faaa??
Boateng 4 un'ameba
El Shaarawy 6 geniale farlo uscire,complimenti mister!
Bojan 6 almeno si muove e crea potenziali occasioni

Abate 5,5 non incisivo
Robinho 5,5 mezzo voto in più per l'assist che quel bradipo di Pazzini non mette dentro e per il rigore procurato (ovviamente non fischiato)
Pazzini 3,5 catorcio,sempre in ritardo su ogni santa palla!

Allegri 5 perchè sostitire El Sha?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 7 punti, 1 punto sopra le terzultime che sono Parma, Udinese e Chievo (ne hanno 6)



Al mio paese la terzultima è il Cagliari con 5 punti(in ordine Siena,Palermo,Cagliari).Poi se non è cosi' allora c'è qualcosa di strano!


----------



## Brain84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

La partita che ho visto io ci ha dmostrato che siamo superiori all'inter come idea di squadra, siamo molto superiori. Abbiamo però molte lacune nei calci piazzati di Ancelottiana memoria, solo che il buon Carletto rimontava le partite avendo dei veri attaccanti che facevano la differenza. Appunto questo a noi manca..non possiamo contare sempre sul Faraone che è uno dei pochi che si sbatte sempre ma non riesce a dividere ancora le acque avendo soltanto 19 anni.
Valeri poi è da mettere alla forca, quell'errore sul presunto fallo di Emanuelson ad Handanovic è scandaloso. Il gol di Montolivo ci stava tutto. Allegri ora come ora sta dando sempre più gioco a un Milan che fino a 3 settimane fa su questo piano era nullo.
Rimane il fatto che l'imponderabile Allegri non può controllarlo. Questo imponderabile è rappresentato dal fattore tecnico della squadra che è molto scarso e ne i giocatori ne Allegri possono risolverlo.


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tenere in campo Boateng e levare El Shaarawy è stata la perla.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah, nel gioco siamo NETTAMENTE migliorati.

Siam superiori all'Inter, il problema sono i risultati, che è la cosa che più conta


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Tenere in campo Boateng e levare El Shaarawy è stata la perla.



Non è stata una gran mossa, vero. Ma El Shaarawy stasera ha combinato pochino.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Ottobre 2012)

Regolamento alla mano, ripeto, dovevamo essere 2-1 in 11 contro 8. Il resto è aria fritta


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è stata una gran mossa, vero. Ma El Shaarawy stasera ha combinato pochino.



El Shaarawy ti da dinamicità e imprevedibilità, il colpo, alla fine te lo poteva tirare fuori

Lui e Bojan, per me, devono giocare SEMPRE.


----------



## GioNF (8 Ottobre 2012)

Perdere.
Il Derby.
Contro l'Inter.
Che gioca in 10.
E ha fatto 1 tiro in porta.
Abbiamo davvero toccato il fondo. Sempre che Juve-Milan..


----------



## yelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è stata una gran mossa, vero. Ma El Shaarawy stasera ha combinato pochino.


a parte correre sulla fascia e andare a difendere, sìsì, ha combinato proprio pochino.


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> a parte correre sulla fascia e andare a difendere, sìsì, ha combinato proprio pochino.



Concordo, ha corso ancora tantissimo.

Non ci si può, chiaramente, aspettare il goal ogni partita da lui.


----------



## yelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Non ci si può, chiaramente, aspettare il goal ogni partita da lui.


soprattutto se -sotto richiesta di Allegri- a ogni partita spende energie a correre a destra e a manca a ricoprire ruoli non suoi.


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> soprattutto se -sotto richiesta di Allegri- a ogni partita spende energie a correre a destra e a manca a ricoprire ruoli non suoi.



Levarlo poi a 20 minuti dalla fine è stata la genialata del secolo


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> a parte correre sulla fascia e andare a difendere, sìsì, ha combinato proprio pochino.



Vero. Però non dimentichiamoci che un attaccante deve essenzialmente "attaccare". Lo dice il significante stesso.

Poi, ovvio, sarebbe da stupidi condannare colui che c'ha trascinato fino a ieri. Ma mi aspettavo di più da lui stasera.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Regolamento alla mano, ripeto, dovevamo essere 2-1 in 11 contro 8. Il resto è aria fritta




Oggi l'arbitro ha sbagliato tanto. Ma non mi pare che l'anno scorso ci siamo lamentati di qualche rigore che ci e' stato assegnato a favore ingiustamente, vedi vs cagliari (il primo che mi e' venuto in mente).
Oggi e' andata cosi', ma noi siamo veramente poca roba, la vittoria a s.pietroburgo non ha fatto altro che gettare fumo negli occhi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi l'arbitro ha sbagliato tanto. Ma non mi pare che l'anno scorso ci siamo lamentati di qualche rigore che ci e' stato assegnato a favore ingiustamente, vedi vs cagliari (il primo che mi e' venuto in mente).
> Oggi e' andata cosi', ma noi siamo veramente poca roba, la vittoria a s.pietroburgo non ha fatto altro che gettare fumo negli occhi.



Ice, basterebbe avere, non dico tanto, un portiere affidabile per non subire sconfitte come queste.


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2012)

ehh ma abbiati e' l'eroe di perugia, e' un senatore.


----------



## yelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vero. Però non dimentichiamoci che un attaccante deve essenzialmente "attaccare". Lo dice il significante stesso.


vallo a dire ad Allegri. È lui la testa di minkia che sembra intestardirsi a impiegarlo a destra e a manca in giro per il campo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ice, basterebbe avere, non dico tanto, un portiere affidabile per non subire sconfitte come queste.


concordo sugli errori stupidi che ha fatto, ma in Russia ci ha salvato il **** su parecchi palloni, eh.
Per me abbiamo problemi un pò più importanti del portiere in sè.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ice, basterebbe avere, non dico tanto, un portiere affidabile per non subire sconfitte come queste.



Ma mettere Amelia? No eh?


----------



## 2515 (8 Ottobre 2012)

El Shaarawy i suoi errori li ha fatti, se non avesse sbagliato dei controlli piuttosto semplici si sarebbe trovato almeno 3 volte davanti al portiere. Senza volerli togliere niente, ma che si decidano a smettere i paragoni con Kakà, con la difesa arroccata El Shaarawy non può andare via in dribbling, perché dopo il primo uomo non riesce a saltare il secondo senza allungarsi la palla, cosa che sistematicamente significa pallone perso con l'area coperta dagli avversari.
Detto questo io non l'avrei mai tolto, avrei cavato Boateng pure per Mesbah, solo per fargli sentire i fischi che si meritava da parte di tutto lo stadio, sto qua deve capire che NON E' CAPACE.


Ma qua per me si vede che la squadra nemmeno da retta ad Allegri, per tutto il tempo urlava di tenere palla bassa e per il secondo tempo intero solo cross alti alla ***** di cane, ha sempre chiesto di fare le cose semplici e boateng sistematicamente non se lo ****, perché lui è un fenomeno e vuole fargli capire che deve stare sulla trequarti.

Chi diavolo è il genio che gli ha rifilato il 10???? Qualcuno glielo strappi di dosso per carità!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi! Secondo me abbiamo fatto una buonissima partita.. La palla non è voluta entrare. Se giochiamo cosi le altre partite almeno qualche punto salvezza in più possiamo guadagnarlo...


----------



## walter 22 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ste schifezze segnano dopo 3 minuti e poi si chiudono in difesa peggio di una neopromossa. Però noi siamo veramente mediocri, albitraggio scandaloso a parte, abbiamo una rosa da metà classifica se va bene. Dopo la seconda cappellata di abbiati abbiamo fatto il loro gioco 84 minuti di possesso palla sterile, senza nessun giocatore in grado di fare la differenza. Lo so che è inutile dirlo ma con Ibra in campo la storia di questa partita sarebbe stata ben diversa, quando una società cede il loro miglior attaccante e lo sostituisce con uno che è ancora più scarso di un gilardino qualsiasi noi tifosi possiamo farci il fegato marcio ma i risultati sono questi, hanno deliberatamente smantellato una squadra i colpevoli li conosciamo. Poi Allegri ci deve spiegare perchè toglie El Shaarawy e tiene in campo un fastidiosissimo ed inutile Boateng. 
La cosa che mi fa più rabbia e che ci stanno togliendo anche la speranza di rivedere un Milan ai livelli che gli competono perchè non arriveremo in zona champions e quindi anche soltanto l'illusione che questa squadra venga rinforzata il prossimo anno sta svanendo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Regolamento alla mano, ripeto, dovevamo essere 2-1 in 11 contro 8. Il resto è aria fritta



Live,abbiamo perso 0-1,purtroppo tutto il resto è aria fritta!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

è stata brava l'Inter ad annullare El Shaarawy... come noi del resto abbiamo messo Bonera al posto di Abate per essere sicuri che Cassano non rompesse il ****o 

il gol subito così presto è stata una condanna a morte

trascurando gli errori di valeri (...) non è un derby molto distante da quello dell'anno scorso: 0-1, l'inter fa un tiro e vince... in verità anche in quel derby c'era stato un errore su calcio di punizione, dove segnò Thiago Motta dopo pochi minuti ma venne annullato (ingiustamente). c'erano in campo nesta-thiago silva- pato e ibrahimovic... eppure ieri sera abbiamo giocato 3 volte meglio dell'anno scorso


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è stata brava l'Inter ad annullare El Shaarawy... come noi del resto abbiamo messo Bonera al posto di Abate per essere sicuri che Cassano non rompesse il ****o
> 
> il gol subito così presto è stata una condanna a morte
> 
> trascurando gli errori di valeri (...) non è un derby molto distante da quello dell'anno scorso: 0-1, l'inter fa un tiro e vince... in verità anche in quel derby c'era stato un errore su calcio di punizione, dove segnò Thiago Motta dopo pochi minuti ma venne annullato (ingiustamente). c'erano in campo nesta-thiago silva- pato e ibrahimovic... eppure ieri sera abbiamo giocato 3 volte meglio dell'anno scorso



Si,ma con l'inter di quest'anno,la squadra dello scorso anno ne avrebbe fatti 3!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si,ma con l'inter di quest'anno,la squadra dello scorso anno ne avrebbe fatti 3!



come li avrebbe fatti 3, giocando col solo ibra che non è uomo d'area, con 10 difensori dell'inter in area, esattamente come l'anno scorso, senza mai allargare il gioco sugli esterni? un vero mistero...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si,ma con l'inter di quest'anno,la squadra dello scorso anno ne avrebbe fatti 3!



Se ci non avessero annullato il gol valido non credi che la gara sarebbe cambiata?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> come li avrebbe fatti 3, giocando col solo ibra che non è uomo d'area, con 10 difensori dell'inter in area, esattamente come l'anno scorso, senza mai allargare il gioco sugli esterni? un vero mistero...



Ibra al posto di pazzini o Bojan sarebbe stata altra roba.Non solo avremo visto un altro Boateng e in 11 vs 10 saremo stati molto piu' pericolosi!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ci non avessero annullato il gol valido non credi che la gara sarebbe cambiata?



Ovvio,ma non ce l'hanno dato e quindi mi attengo al risultato!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ibra al posto di pazzini o Bojan sarebbe stata altra roba.Non solo avremo visto un altro Boateng e in 11 vs 10 saremo stati molto piu' pericolosi!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Certo, ma, come sai, l'analisi di una gara non può basarsi solo sul risultato.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

lo so,ma alla fine è quel che conta!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> lo so,ma alla fine è quel che conta!



Vero che alla fine conta il risultato, ma non ci si può basare solo su questo quando è falsato sia a favore che contro il Milan. Ieri è andata male.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vero che alla fine conta il risultato, ma non ci si può basare solo su questo quando è falsato sia a favore che contro il Milan. Ieri è andata male.



Purtroppo!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vero che alla fine conta il risultato, ma non ci si può basare solo su questo quando è falsato sia a favore che contro il Milan. Ieri è andata male.



Arbitro scandaloso, è vero. Ma non si può trovare qualcosa di buono in questo Milan.


----------



## smallball (8 Ottobre 2012)

certo che attaccarsi al rientro di un giocatore reduce da 1000 infortuni e' veramente triste


----------



## runner (8 Ottobre 2012)

resoconto....
il risultato è falsato
Allegri ha finalmente capito che Emanuelson è un terzino sinistro
stramazzoni sembrava moufrigno a fine partita (senza vergogna)
Boateng è un centrocampista
Yepes è un mito!!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> certo che attaccarsi al rientro di un giocatore reduce da 1000 infortuni e' veramente triste



E che dovremo fare???Dimmi te,quello anche con una gamba è il migliore li davanti!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque scandaloso, loro hanno giocato pure giovedi. Ma un derby lo vinceremo mai?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque scandaloso, loro hanno giocato pure giovedi. Ma un derby lo vinceremo mai?



Beh solo Coutinho ha giocato giovedi' di quelli in campo!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Ottobre 2012)

Davvero? Non lo sapevo, sembrava strano erano troppo svegli...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero? Non lo sapevo, sembrava strano erano troppo svegli...



Si,poi nella ripresa sono entrati Pereira e Guarin,ma dall'inizio solo Cou aveva giocato anche in coppa!


----------



## 2515 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> come li avrebbe fatti 3, giocando col solo ibra che non è uomo d'area, con 10 difensori dell'inter in area, esattamente come l'anno scorso, senza mai allargare il gioco sugli esterni? un vero mistero...



Ibra sul passaggio di Robinho a un metro dalla porta apriva in due handanovic.


----------



## sheva90 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Vista dallo stadio avevo l'impressione che non avremmo segnato manco se avessimo giocato sino a domattina.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (8 Ottobre 2012)

anche vista da casa eh... stessa sensazione

- - - Aggiornato - - -

qual è la nostra reale dimensione? cioè obiettivamente tanto meglio di così non possiamo giocare, gli interpreti sono quelli... ci può girare bene qualche volta (tipo Zenit), ma nel complesso io vedo molte ombre e pochissime luci sul nostro cammino quest'anno, secondo me più del 9-10 posto non possiamo puntare


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Se torna il vero Pato qualche possibilità di andare nei primi posti ci potrebbe essere, nel nostro stato attuale, penso che riusciremmo a malapena a raggiungere i preliminari di Europa League, ma a sto punto preferirei non andarci proprio in europa, così nel caso Berlusconi vendesse veramente (ma magari) il Milan, qualche possibilità di avere una squadra competitiva per l'anno prossimo c'è eccome.


----------



## smallball (8 Ottobre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Vista dallo stadio avevo l'impressione che non avremmo segnato manco se avessimo giocato sino a domattina.



la stessa impressione che ho avuto vedendola in tv


----------



## yelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se torna il vero Pato qualche possibilità di andare nei primi posti ci potrebbe essere


campa cavallo


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ero allo stadio, dopo il gol di Samuel pensavo a un'umiliazione sotto tutti i punti di vista, fortunatamente è stato espulso Nagatomo. 
Dopo che Bojan è scivolato e non ci ha dato il rigore su Robinho (nettissimo, ero proprio in linea) mi sono ufficialmente arreso.
Amarezza, dico solo questo. Sentire lo stadio cantare : Volevano vinceree ma l'hanno preso nel c***! oppure Tornerete in Serie B!
A momenti pareva che San Siro fosse l'80% interista e eravamo noi in casa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Ottobre 2012)

L'imbarcata la prenderemo nel prossimo derby, state tranquilli.


----------



## Sesfips (8 Ottobre 2012)

W


Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> L'imbarcata la prenderemo nel prossimo derby, state tranquilli.



Secondo me no, l'Inter gioca veramente male.
Ieri, in generale, è stata una brutta partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Ero allo stadio, dopo il gol di Samuel pensavo a un'umiliazione sotto tutti i punti di vista, fortunatamente è stato espulso Nagatomo.
> Dopo che Bojan è scivolato e non ci ha dato il rigore su Robinho (nettissimo, ero proprio in linea) mi sono ufficialmente arreso.
> Amarezza, dico solo questo. Sentire lo stadio cantare : Volevano vinceree ma l'hanno preso nel c***! oppure Tornerete in Serie B!
> A momenti pareva che San Siro fosse l'80% interista e eravamo noi in casa.



il Milan dal punto di vista della tifoseria non giocherà mai in casa quest'anno... stadio mezzo vuoto e fischi, era normale che al derby sarebbe stato tutto pro Inter 

giocando a porte chiuse avremmo più possibilità di vincere


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Ottobre 2012)

Levare Stephan e non Boateng è da manicomio, punto e basta.

E Bojan deve fare il titolare, SEMPRE. prima o poi il goal arriverà.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ieri, sul piano del gioco, li abbiamo massacrati.

Dai, non vedere certi miglioramenti è da gente con il paraocchi. Bisogna saper scindere il gioco dal non riuscire a finalizzare, perchè sono due cose diversissime.


----------



## Cm Punk (8 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Levare Stephan e non Boateng è da manicomio, punto e basta.
> 
> E Bojan deve fare il titolare, SEMPRE. prima o poi il goal arriverà.
> 
> ...


Ma che ha fatto bojan ieri oltre confusione e scivolare nel momento decisivo?
A me non sembra niente di che, un conto è giocare nel barça (con iniesta e xavi chiunque riuscirebbero a segnare) ed un conto giocare nel milan.


----------



## yelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

concordo su Bojan. Voglio dargli fiducia, ma ora come ora non ha fatto vedere proprio niente.


----------



## Petrecte (8 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me Bojan è fuori posizione , mi piacerebbe vederlo largo a destra con Pato punta centrale e il faraone largo a sinistra.


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Secondo me Bojan è fuori posizione , mi piacerebbe vederlo largo a destra con Pato punta centrale e il faraone largo a sinistra.



Per me Bojan non è neanche un attacante ma un centrocampista. Lo farei giocare dietro le punte da trequartista. Ma da attacante non serve.


----------



## Principe (8 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Secondo me Bojan è fuori posizione , mi piacerebbe vederlo largo a destra con Pato punta centrale e il faraone largo a sinistra.



Questa e' una saggia considerazione !


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Ottobre 2012)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Ero allo stadio, dopo il gol di Samuel pensavo a un'umiliazione sotto tutti i punti di vista, fortunatamente è stato espulso Nagatomo.
> Dopo che Bojan è scivolato e non ci ha dato il rigore su Robinho (nettissimo, ero proprio in linea) mi sono ufficialmente arreso.
> Amarezza, dico solo questo. Sentire lo stadio cantare : Volevano vinceree ma l'hanno preso nel c***! oppure Tornerete in Serie B!
> A momenti pareva che San Siro fosse l'80% interista e eravamo noi in casa.



bè a dire la verità l'inter ha giocato 1 tempo 11 contro 11 e non l'ha mai vista la palla!!l'80% dello stadio interista no...diciamo che tutto l'anello verde era interista(il terzo era quasi vuoto).


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Questa schedina se l'era giocata Valeri


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che cantano i neroblu,che hanno una squadraccia simile alla nostra.Comunque 4 amici miei interisti sono andati a vederla.M'hanno detto che l'anello verde era completamente delle bisce!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (8 Ottobre 2012)

*Abbiati 3:* cabarettista.
*De Sciglio 5:* prestazione incolore, non gli riesce un cross che sia uno. 
*Mexes 6: *sufficiente.
*Yepes 7: *Lotta alla sua solita maniera e senza incertezze. E' un peccato che abbia i suoi anni...
*Bonera 7,5:* Il migliore in campo tra i 22. Impeccabile. 
*De Jong 5:* non va mai ma proprio mai oltre il compitino fino a diventare irritante. Devo averlo sopravvalutato. 
*Montolivo 6.5:* la migliore prestazione stagionale, anche se siamo su standards non certo eccelsi. 
*Emanuelson 6:* Il solito, corre, si da fare ma non incide piu' di tanto, sbagliando stavolta spesso il cross. 
*El Shaarawy 5:* non è in serata ma ci puo' stare, non è certo lui il problema.
*Boateng 4:* Lui invece sta diventando si un problema. Si mangia un goal pesante e stecca anche su altra buona occasione nel secondo tempo. Fuori forma e fuori posizione.
*Bojan 6:* scivola delapidando un'ottima palla gol. In generale comunque mi ha fatto la stessa impressione delle uscite precedenti: come punta proprio no, ma potrebbe essere a mio avviso un buon regista. Fuori ruolo.

*Abate 6:* sufficiente.
*Robinho 5,5:* ha fatto quel che poteva, ma non è ancora in condizione.
*Pazzini 5,5:* bella palla per robinho, ma non riesce per l'ennesima volta ad incidere. Non ci siamo. 

*Allegri 5,5:* una novità c'è, per la prima volta il Milan domina dall'inizio alla fine conducendo sempre il gioco. 
Ma lo fà in maniera confusionaria, non c'è mai un taglio, movimenti coordinati, triangolazioni, scambi veloci, tutto procede al piccolo trotto. Le altre squadre corrono e fanno pressing...noi camminiamo, e il risultato non puo' che essere possesso palla sterile: in 90min abbiamo tirato in porta su azione manovrata appena 2 volte.
Allegri ha i suoi alibi, alcuni giocatori sono irriconoscibili e il livello generale è quello che è, ma io continuo a non vedere gioco se non in qualche sprazzo.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2012)

*Abbiati 4,5:* Avrebbe dobuto dare alla squadra sicurezza, invece in 6 minuti aveva quasi chiuso il derby da solo, si ma per gli avversari.
*De Sciglio 5,5:* un pò sottotono, evidentemente il guaio alla caviglia non è totalmente assorbito, sbaglia facili disimpegni.
*Mexes 6: *
*Yepes 7,5:* Un guerriero, mette tutto quello che ha in campo, leader.
*Bonera 6,5:* Argina molto bene Cassano nel primo tempo e quando si spinge in avanti fa una grande azione con passaggio perfetto per Boateng.
*De Jong 6:* Sempre in posizione, da equilibrio alla squadra.
*Montolivo 7:* in mezzo al campo prende tutti i palloni alti, recupera palla, reimposta, calcia da fuori e gli annullano ingiustamente un gran gol. 
*Emanuelson 6:* Da solo aveva fatto espellere Jesus, moto perpetuo e recupera un gran pallone che Boateng spreca. Poco preciso negli ultimi 30 metri.
*El Shaarawy 5,5:* Sembrava essere un pò stanco dopo le ultime uscite, poco brillante.
*Boateng 4,5:* Sciupa un gran assist di Bonera, poi uno di Emanuelson e poi nel secondo tempo spara in curva un bel pallone in piena area. Sciupone e poco concentrato.
*Bojan 6:* Svaria, è vivace, prova a saltare l'uomo, fa girare bene palla. Peccato che nelle conclusioni stecchi sempre. 

*Abate 6:* sufficiente, ma mi aspettavo con l'uomo in pià si rendesse più pericoloso davanti.
*Robinho 6:* prova a combinare qualcosa ma la condizione fisica latita.
*Pazzini 6:* estraneo alla manovra, merita il 6 per l'assist alla Ibra.

*Allegri 6,5:* la squadra era impostata bene, la scelta di Bonera e Bojan ottima, i cambi pure. Non si può davvero dire niente al mister.


----------



## Milangirl (8 Ottobre 2012)

Al di là dei furti arbitrali che abbiamo subito dai nostri cugini nerazzurri (su tutti il gol di Montolivo), io boccio Boateng etutti gli attaccanti che hanno giocato ieri....hanno sbagliato troppo sotto porta...purtroppo se si ferma il Faraone (tutti possono avere una giornata no) siamo finiti! E il povero Max non puo' farci nulla...


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma che cantano i neroblu,che hanno una squadraccia simile alla nostra.Comunque 4 amici miei interisti sono andati a vederla.M'hanno detto che l'anello verde era completamente delle bisce!




wagliò......fidati che dentro lo stadio,pure se giochi da CANI e vedi in campo 22 pelapatate,ma VINCI (un darby poi)......ti gasi


----------



## Vinz (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sufficienza a Pazzini? Meriterebbe un voto negativo e con negativo intendo < 0

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Levare Stephan e non Boateng è da manicomio, punto e basta.
> 
> E Bojan deve fare il titolare, SEMPRE. prima o poi il goal arriverà.
> 
> ...


Dalle mie parti le partite le vince chi segna, non chi gioca bene. Se giochi bene e non segni, vai in Serie B (guarda noi). Se segni solo, senza gioco, con qualche gol a sedere, significa che sei stato fortunato e non ti capita sempre (vedi Bologna).


----------



## S T B (8 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Secondo me Bojan è fuori posizione , mi piacerebbe vederlo largo a destra con Pato punta centrale e il faraone largo a sinistra.



il tuo rimarrà un sogno... Pato non può giocare


----------



## Clint Eastwood (8 Ottobre 2012)

Voglio sottolineare un'elemento che avevo dimenticato, e che mi sembra assolutamente sconcertante: il livello pessimo degli arbitri italiani. 
Quello che è successo ieri a S,Siro è veramente vergognoso, ben oltre la soglia massima di sopportazione dell'errore arbitrale che si puo' avere. L'incidenza delle decisioni arbitrali sbagliate sta diventando troppo spesso determinante nell'indirizzare le partite.
E' intollerabile.


----------



## Gollume (9 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiati 4,5
De Sciglio 5
Mexes 6
Yepes 6
Bonera 6
De Jong 5,5
Montolivo 6
Emanuelson 5,5
El Shaarawy 5,5
Boateng 4
Bojan 6

Abate 6
Robinho 6
Pazzini 5

Allegri 5. Ha perso gli ultimi 3 derby.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (9 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio disgustoso,robe mai viste.
> Ah,Abbiati deve decedere.



Contro il Milan? Nel campionato più falsato dell'universo? Fidati che se ci pensi te ne vengono in mente anche di peggio.


----------



## Petrecte (9 Ottobre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> il tuo rimarrà un sogno... Pato non può giocare



Eh beh dai i sogni sono gratis......comunque non mi è piaciuto il cambio Bonera-Abate,perdi e devi recuperare , io al posto di Allegri avrei spostato subito Emanuelson terzino sinistro,De Sciglio a destra dentro Pazzini per Bonera e Bojan largo a destra,poi magari toglievo Boateng e mettevo Robynho.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Eh beh dai i sogni sono gratis......comunque non mi è piaciuto il cambio Bonera-Abate,perdi e devi recuperare , io al posto di Allegri avrei spostato subito Emanuelson terzino sinistro,De Sciglio a destra dentro Pazzini per Bonera e Bojan largo a destra,poi magari toglievo Boateng e mettevo Robynho.



Bonera ha avuto un risentimento muscolare,infatti se non sbaglio si toccava l'adduttore!


----------



## Petrecte (9 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bonera ha avuto un risentimento muscolare,infatti se non sbaglio si toccava l'adduttore!



Appunto al posto di mettere Abate avrei fatto ciò che ho scritto sopra.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Scusa,avevo letto male!


----------



## Pamparulez (9 Ottobre 2012)

Siamo sterili in attacco. Detto questo è un derby segnato da un arbitraggio vergognoso. Purtroppo non si può prescindere dalle considerazioni su un arbitraggio ridicolo.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io squadre come Cagliari,Pescara,Siena,Genoa,Bologna,Chievo e altre le vedo nettamente inferiori a noi.Poi se dici il contrario e lo fai spesso,soprattuto quando perdiamo,sei in malafede,perdonami!



Malafede io?
Io parlo sempre prima... 
Un topic a caso: Udinese-Milan... Anche li avevo detto molto prima del match che secondo me perdevamo (come tanti altri a dire il vero sia chiaro).
Io non sono in malafede, vorrei tanto poter dire che siamo fortissimi ma non è così. Siamo da zona retrocessione!
L'organico forse non farebbe nemmeno così schifo per un 6-7 posto ma con l'allenatore e la società che ci ritroviamo è impossibile pretendere di più di una salvezza tranquilla ad oggi..
E sul vecchio forum e nei vecchi topic è da mesi che le poche volte che posto esprimo il mio pensiero (su allegri lo criticai anche all'indomani dello scudo 2011)...
Magari potessimo parlar bene di questo milan, ma il milan che conoscevamo noi è morto. Ora ci sono solo i resti di un cadavere! L'estate 2012 è stata una mazzata incredibile...


----------



## Francy (9 Ottobre 2012)

Io non so se è già stato fatto notare. Valeri è lo stesso arbitro del rigore ed espulsione a Brkic in Udinese-Juventus per un episodio simile a quello Emanuelson-Handanovic. Non che fosse giusta rigore ed espulsione in questo caso (nè nell'altro), ma bella uniformità di giudizio della stessa persona...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Malafede io?
> Io parlo sempre prima...
> Un topic a caso: Udinese-Milan... Anche li avevo detto molto prima del match che secondo me perdevamo (come tanti altri a dire il vero sia chiaro).
> Io non sono in malafede, vorrei tanto poter dire che siamo fortissimi ma non è così. Siamo da zona retrocessione!
> ...


Io il Milan lo reputo da 10-11° posto e lo raggiungeremo in modo tranquillo,almeno penso.A me da fastidio,perdonami,non ce l'ho con te assolutamente e ci mancherebbe,che ad ogni sconfitta si dicano le stesse cose,nonostante si sia fatto qualche passettino in avanti,almeno rispetto all'inizio.Dobbiamo restare calmi,inutile farsi il sangue amaro,perche' tutti noi critichiamo pensando a cos'è stato il Milan,cioe' qualcosa che non sara' mai piu'.Anzi penso che difficilmente vinceremo qualcosa piu',il Pro Vercelli insegna!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io il Milan lo reputo da 10-11° posto e lo raggiungeremo in modo tranquillo,almeno penso.A me da fastidio,perdonami,non ce l'ho con te assolutamente e ci mancherebbe,che ad ogni sconfitta si dicano le stesse cose,nonostante si sia fatto qualche passettino in avanti,almeno rispetto all'inizio.Dobbiamo restare calmi,inutile farsi il sangue amaro,perche' tutti noi critichiamo pensando a cos'è stato il Milan,cioe' qualcosa che non sara' mai piu'.Anzi penso che difficilmente vinceremo qualcosa piu',il Pro Vercelli insegna!




Andreas, nei primi anni 80 il Milan toccò veramente il fondo. Berlusconi, ne va' dato atto, lo ha riportato ai vertici mondiali. Ora, secondo me, l'epoca di Berlusconi è terminata e la squadra ritornerà dove le compete quando una nuova proprietà porterà nuovi capitali e soprattutto nuovo entusiasmo.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Andreas, nei primi anni 80 il Milan toccò veramente il fondo. Berlusconi, ne va' dato atto, lo ha riportato ai vertici mondiali. Ora, secondo me, l'epoca di Berlusconi è terminata e la squadra ritornerà dove le compete quando una nuova proprietà porterà nuovi capitali e soprattutto nuovo entusiamo.



Allora praticamente mai,perche' questi non mollano.Blu è stato bello,ma è finita!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora praticamente mai,perche' questi non mollano.Blu è stato bello,ma è finita!



Andreas secondo me Berlusconi non terrà ancora per molto il Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Andreas secondo me Berlusconi non terrà ancora per molto il Milan.



Blu,te prego,inutile creare false speranza,è finita la pacchia.Almeno ci rimane il nome,quello nessuno puo' intaccarlo!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Blu,te prego,inutile creare false speranza,è finita la pacchia.Almeno ci rimane il nome,quello nessuno puo' intaccarlo!



..... nessuna falsa speranza. Oggi le cose stanno come sappiamo ma tutto passa.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ..... nessuna falsa speranza. Oggi le cose stanno come sappiamo ma tutto passa.



Mah,io la vedo nera nera per il futuro!


----------



## Lollo interista (9 Ottobre 2012)

Milan 0-1 Inter: Inter strike early, then hold on with ten men despite constant Milan pressure | Zonal Marking


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah,io la vedo nera nera per il futuro!



....magari è il nero del cioccolato Ferrero.....


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....magari è il nero del cioccolato Ferrero.....



Blu,ho aperto un thread su questa tematica nel bar!


----------



## Heisenberg (10 Ottobre 2012)

Aggiungo: stessa identica azione, alla juve danno rigore + espulsione di brkic.
A noi fischiano fallo contro. 

Eeeeh ma questi sono gombloddi paranoici, chiacchiere da bar. La juve gioca bene e basta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: stessa identica azione, alla juve danno rigore + espulsione di brkic.
> A noi fischiano fallo contro.
> 
> Eeeeh ma questi sono gombloddi paranoici, chiacchiere da bar. La juve gioca bene e basta.



la stessa identica cosa che ho detto io quando ci hanno annullato il gol


----------



## Vinz (10 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io il Milan lo reputo da 10-11° posto e lo raggiungeremo in modo tranquillo,almeno penso.A me da fastidio,perdonami,non ce l'ho con te assolutamente e ci mancherebbe,che ad ogni sconfitta si dicano le stesse cose,nonostante si sia fatto qualche passettino in avanti,almeno rispetto all'inizio.Dobbiamo restare calmi,inutile farsi il sangue amaro,perche' tutti noi critichiamo pensando a cos'è stato il Milan,cioe' qualcosa che non sara' mai piu'.Anzi penso che difficilmente vinceremo qualcosa piu',il Pro Vercelli insegna!



Ad ogni sconfitta? E' da qualche mese che lo dico (diciamo) che di questo passo saremmo finiti in fondo alla classifica.
Quando dicev(am)o che non bisognava pompare Montolivo perchè era un giocatore mediocre, mentre la stragrande maggioranza di tutti i tifosi lo celebrava come il nuovo trequartista fortissimo per due lanci azzeccati all'Europeo, pure eravamo in malafede? Quando dicevamo che Abate era ignobile e c'era chi lo riteneva il secondo terzino destro più forte al mondo ("Alves c'ha SOLO il cross in più!!!"). Quando dicevamo che l'operazione Nocerino era stata pessima (prendere un giocatore al 31 di Agosto) e fummo solo strafortunati che giocò bene quella stagione (quest'anno gioca peggio del peggior Clarenzio), mentre la gente costruiva statue di diamanti per Fester? Quando dicevamo che Vidal era un ottimo acquisto, ma altri dicevano che Nocerino era meglio perchè era costato 500k?
In ogni topic c'è chi dice "Eh no, questa la vinciamo sicuro" (e regolarmente dopo le buschiamo di santa ragione) e per carità, è libero di farlo, però non dire "sei in malafede" a chi le cose le dice da mesi, altrimenti dovremmo dire "sei in malafede" (al contrario, per difendere sempre) a tanta gente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: stessa identica azione, alla juve danno rigore + espulsione di brkic.
> A noi fischiano fallo contro.
> 
> Eeeeh ma questi sono gombloddi paranoici, chiacchiere da bar. La juve gioca bene e basta.


Era anche lo stesso arbitro se proprio lo vuoi sapere


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ad ogni sconfitta? E' da qualche mese che lo dico (diciamo) che di questo passo saremmo finiti in fondo alla classifica.
> Quando dicev(am)o che non bisognava pompare Montolivo perchè era un giocatore mediocre, mentre la stragrande maggioranza di tutti i tifosi lo celebrava come il nuovo trequartista fortissimo per due lanci azzeccati all'Europeo, pure eravamo in malafede? Quando dicevamo che Abate era ignobile e c'era chi lo riteneva il secondo terzino destro più forte al mondo ("Alves c'ha SOLO il cross in più!!!"). Quando dicevamo che l'operazione Nocerino era stata pessima (prendere un giocatore al 31 di Agosto) e fummo solo strafortunati che giocò bene quella stagione (quest'anno gioca peggio del peggior Clarenzio), mentre la gente costruiva statue di diamanti per Fester? Quando dicevamo che Vidal era un ottimo acquisto, ma altri dicevano che Nocerino era meglio perchè era costato 500k?
> In ogni topic c'è chi dice "Eh no, questa la vinciamo sicuro" (e regolarmente dopo le buschiamo di santa ragione) e per carità, è libero di farlo, però non dire "sei in malafede" a chi le cose le dice da mesi, altrimenti dovremmo dire "sei in malafede" (al contrario, per difendere sempre) a tanta gente.



Allora l'intervento chiaramente non era diretto a te,ma ad un altro utente,ed avevo usato il termine "malafede" perche' mi pareva di aver letto interventi simili solo dopo sconfitte del Milan(mi scuso con lui se ha preso male la questione e se ho frainteso la situazione).A me da fastidio che si ripetano all'infinito le medesime cose e quasi si goda che il Milan faccia pena,solo per far sprofondare la dirigenza a suo capo.Questa cosa non la concepisco,non augurero' mai il male del Milan,in nessun caso e pertanto me ne frego di chi guidi la societa'.Tu hai preso ad esempio un intervento che con te c'azzecca nada!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ad ogni sconfitta? E' da qualche mese che lo dico (diciamo) che di questo passo saremmo finiti in fondo alla classifica.
> Quando dicev(am)o che non bisognava pompare Montolivo perchè era un giocatore mediocre, mentre la stragrande maggioranza di tutti i tifosi lo celebrava come il nuovo trequartista fortissimo per due lanci azzeccati all'Europeo, pure eravamo in malafede? Quando dicevamo che Abate era ignobile e c'era chi lo riteneva il secondo terzino destro più forte al mondo ("Alves c'ha SOLO il cross in più!!!"). Quando dicevamo che l'operazione Nocerino era stata pessima (prendere un giocatore al 31 di Agosto) e fummo solo strafortunati che giocò bene quella stagione (quest'anno gioca peggio del peggior Clarenzio), mentre la gente costruiva statue di diamanti per Fester? Quando dicevamo che Vidal era un ottimo acquisto, ma altri dicevano che Nocerino era meglio perchè era costato 500k?
> In ogni topic c'è chi dice "Eh no, questa la vinciamo sicuro" (e regolarmente dopo le buschiamo di santa ragione) e per carità, è libero di farlo, però non dire "sei in malafede" a chi le cose le dice da mesi, altrimenti dovremmo dire "sei in malafede" (al contrario, per difendere sempre) a tanta gente.



innanzitutto si continua a sputare fango su giocatori che stanno dando l'anima per il Milan... non sono dei fenomeni, ma non sono nemmeno scarsi... *Montolivo* inizia a carburare e grazie a Dio che c'è, *Nocerino* l'anno scorso si è fatto un cu*o così dopo che tutti lo definivano uno coi piedi alla Gattuso e che sarebbe stato la sua riserva e dire che è stata solo fortuna è assai ingiurioso, *Abate* è altalenante, ma non si può dire che è scarso... sono giocatori da Nazionale, ****o, non si possono leggere certe cose. 

Se volete prendere di mira Galliani, dite quello che volete di Constant, Traorè, Mesbah... questi sì sono stati acquisti a caso... non è che perchè Ibra è un fenomeno allora vuol dire che si è fatto il mazzo soltanto lui... 

Abate, Nocerino e Montolivo hanno dato e stanno dando al Milan più di quello che hanno dato e stanno dando tanti tifosi...

P.S. tanto per dire Nocerino segna al Camp Nou (e fu decisivo anche nel 2-2 nei gironi) e Vidal ha fatto due partite in Champions da 4,5 con Chelsea e Shakthar


----------



## Vinz (11 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> innanzitutto si continua a sputare fango su giocatori che stanno dando l'anima per il Milan... non sono dei fenomeni, ma non sono nemmeno scarsi... *Montolivo* inizia a carburare e grazie a Dio che c'è, *Nocerino* l'anno scorso si è fatto un cu*o così dopo che tutti lo definivano uno coi piedi alla Gattuso e che sarebbe stato la sua riserva e dire che è stata solo fortuna è assai ingiurioso, *Abate* è altalenante, ma non si può dire che è scarso... sono giocatori da Nazionale, ****o, non si possono leggere certe cose.
> 
> Se volete prendere di mira Galliani, dite quello che volete di Constant, Traorè, Mesbah... questi sì sono stati acquisti a caso... non è che perchè Ibra è un fenomeno allora vuol dire che si è fatto il mazzo soltanto lui...
> 
> ...


Montolivo sta iniziando a carburare? A parte dormire in campo, che sta facendo? Siamo alla 10 partita tra Champions e Campionato, ci mancherebbe pure.
Nocerino ha azzeccato qualche tiro fuori aerea e ha sfruttato qualche assist di Ibra, ma soprattutto ha sfruttato il fatto che i difensori avversari si concentrassero su Ibra... lo stesso fattore che ha favorito pure Boateng, eh.
Abate altalenante nel senso che in una partita fa schifo e in una fa pietà? Ma stiamo scherzando? E' un """terzino""" scandaloso.

Poi, paragonare due giocatori per una partita in Champions... quindi Quagliarella è più forte di Ibra, dato che ha segnato contro il Chelsea e Ibra non ha segnato contro il Barça.


----------



## iceman. (11 Ottobre 2012)

Se non vinciamo e' perche' o la rosa e' troppa scarsa o perche' l'allenatore non ci sa fare, somma tutte e due le cose e vine fuori quel che siamo oggi. Una squadra di M.

Perche' nel 2007 abbiamo vinto la champions senza sheva tra l'altro. Perche' avevamo ancora una rosa top mondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Montolivo sta iniziando a carburare? A parte dormire in campo, che sta facendo? Siamo alla 10 partita tra Champions e Campionato, ci mancherebbe pure.
> Nocerino ha azzeccato qualche tiro fuori aerea e ha sfruttato qualche assist di Ibra, ma soprattutto ha sfruttato il fatto che i difensori avversari si concentrassero su Ibra... lo stesso fattore che ha favorito pure Boateng, eh.
> Abate altalenante nel senso che in una partita fa schifo e in una fa pietà? Ma stiamo scherzando? E' un """terzino""" scandaloso.
> 
> Poi, paragonare due giocatori per una partita in Champions... quindi Quagliarella è più forte di Ibra, dato che ha segnato contro il Chelsea e Ibra non ha segnato contro il Barça.



rotfl... hai confermato quello che ho scritto prima... che siccome Ibra è un fenomeno allora secondo te (secondo tanti) era l'unico a farsi il mazzo... se segnava lui merito suo, se segnano gli altri è perchè i difensori avversari erano concentrati su Ibra... funziona proprio così nel calcio... 

però se nella giuve segnano Marchisio e Vidal scommesso che non è perchè gli avversari si concentrano sulle due punte della giuve... 

"l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde"
"ho scoperto l'acqua calda" 
"nel Milan sono tutti scarsi" 

tra queste tre frasi non c'è differenza, sono tre frasi fatte ormai  

del resto se si insultano i Nocerino e i Montolivo... vuol dire che ci meritiamo i Constant e i Traorè


----------



## Vinz (11 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rotfl... hai confermato quello che ho scritto prima... che siccome Ibra è un fenomeno allora secondo te (secondo tanti) era l'unico a farsi il mazzo... se segnava lui merito suo, se segnano gli altri è perchè i difensori avversari erano concentrati su Ibra... funziona proprio così nel calcio...
> 
> però se nella giuve segnano Marchisio e Vidal scommesso che non è perchè gli avversari si concentrano sulle due punte della giuve...
> 
> ...



E secondo te è una coincidenza che, una volta andato via Ibra, Nocerino e Boateng sono l'ombra di quello che erano l'anno scorso?
Marchisio e Vidal, a differenza di Nocerino, stanno continuando a giocare bene... ma poi su quali punte della Juve dovrebbero concentrarsi i difensori? Sono attaccanti normali... se puoi vuoi dirmi che Ibra da solo non portava via 2-3 difensori allora abbiamo visto partite differenti


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se non vinciamo e' perche' o la rosa e' troppa scarsa o perche' l'allenatore non ci sa fare, somma tutte e due le cose e vine fuori quel che siamo oggi. Una squadra di M.
> 
> Perche' nel 2007 abbiamo vinto la champions senza sheva tra l'altro. Perche' avevamo ancora una rosa top mondo.


perfetto..comq per me siamo più forte di quello che si pensa ma se uniamo il tutto e uniamo anche il fatto che si ci mettono anche gli arbitri ecco che il risultato è questo


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> se puoi vuoi dirmi che Ibra da solo non portava via 2-3 difensori allora abbiamo visto partite differenti



certo che impegnava i difensori da solo, ma se un giocatore fa gol ha i suoi meriti... e poi Nocerino secondo te fu acquistato perchè doveva segnare 10 gol a stagione? no fu acquistato per fare il suo onesto lavoro a centrocampo, il fatto che poi abbia segnato 10 gol è tutto un PIU'



> E secondo te è una coincidenza che, una volta andato via Ibra, Nocerino e Boateng sono l'ombra di quello che erano l'anno scorso?



non è andato via solo Ibra, è cambiata mezza squadra ed è cambiato pure il modulo... per Boateng poi è un discorso di testa infatti è l'unico giocatore che sto criticando, in base allo scarso impegno... lo scorso anno, con Ibra, ha giocato due partite decentemente in tutto l'anno (Lecce in Puglia e Arsenal a San Siro), io non gli avrei mai dato il 10, così come non avrei mai dato il 9 a Pato...

Nocerino quest'anno si è visto pochissimo, da quando è arrivato il 4-2-3-1, ad ogni modo non mi aspetto che segni, ma che diventi un buon mediano, ci si può lavorare su perchè ha impegno e corsa, con lo Zenit il suo ingresso ha cambiato la partita facendosi soffrire un po' meno dietro quando eravamo ancora 2-2. E anche con l'Anderlecht, in una partita con tante ombre, lui è stato l'unico decente servendo due palle gol sciupate da Pazzini ed El92.


----------



## Vinz (11 Ottobre 2012)

Nocerino fu acquistato come riserva e infatti tale è. Non eccelle in niente, corre e basta, magari pressa un po', ma in realtà cosa fa? Niente, ogni tanto magari fa un buon intervento, un buon assist... ma sono cose che l'80% dei giocatori di serie A sa fare.
Che abbia segnato 10 gol non è un più, è l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Nocerino è un ottimo cursore,il migliore in Italia insieme a Marchisio.Il problema è che sa fare poco altro,quindi è un onesto calciatore con grandi capacita' di attaccare lo spazio,spazione che se nessuno crea li davanti fa si che il Noce è praticamente inutile,al contrario di Marchisio piu' tecnico del rossonero,ma che ,senza Pirlo o Vucinic,due capaci di aprir varchi con filtranti di alta scuola,varrebbe molto meno!


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nocerino è un ottimo cursore,il migliore in Italia insieme a Marchisio.Il problema è che sa fare poco altro,quindi è un onesto calciatore con grandi capacita' di attaccare lo spazio,spazione che se nessuno crea li davanti fa si che il Noce è praticamente inutile,al contrario di Marchisio piu' tecnico del rossonero,ma che ,senza Pirlo o Vucinic,due capaci di aprir varchi con filtranti di alta scuola,varrebbe molto meno!



quotone


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Nocerino fu acquistato come riserva e infatti tale è. Non eccelle in niente, corre e basta, magari pressa un po', ma in realtà cosa fa? Niente, ogni tanto magari fa un buon intervento, un buon assist... ma sono cose che l'80% dei giocatori di serie A sa fare.
> Che abbia segnato 10 gol non è un più, è l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto



riassumiamo dal tuo post

corre
pressa un po'
ogni tanto fa un buon intervento
...o fa un buon assist
segna per caso 10 goal

somma di tutto questo per te uguale a : Niente... infatti, non fa niente...   

come dice Andreas è un ottimo incursore, ma ciò non toglie che non faccia niente, pressa ma non conta, corre, ma non conta... si capisce, lo dicono anche in tv, dove invece divinizzano pure ogni passaggio indietro di Pirlo a Barzagli... mi verrebbe da chiedermi in che cosa eccelle Vidal che è facilitato dal giocare al fianco del Dio del centrocampo così come Nocerino era facilitato da Ibra... 

da un giocatore come Vidal che è costato 25 volte Nocerino, mi aspetto che faccia 25 volte meglio, non che prenda 5 col Chelsea e 4,5 con lo Shakthar...


----------



## Vinz (11 Ottobre 2012)

Un giocatore che sa solo attaccare lo spazio è un mediocre, dalle mie parti. E Marchisio fa dei movimenti 50 mila volte meglio di lui


----------



## Vinz (11 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> riassumiamo dal tuo post
> 
> corre
> pressa un po'
> ...



Nono, stai rigirando quello che ho detto. 
TU hai detto che i 10 gol sono un PIU' rispetto a quello che fa. Io ho detto che sono l'unica cosa che ha fatto.
Fa un intervento ogni tanto, lo fanno anche Biagianti e De Zerbi.
Se poi ricominciate con la scusa "Deve fare 25 volte meglio", allora è meglio finirla qua e smetterla di parlare del nulla: il campo parla

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PS: Per cortesia mi dici dove hai preso quei voti di Vidal? Su gazzetta, ecc.. vedo solo 7 col Chelsea e 5 con lo Shaktar


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2012)

> stai rigirando quello che ho detto
> 
> allora è meglio finirla qua e smetterla di parlare del nulla: il campo parla



ok basta così
Forza Milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Ottobre 2012)

comq per me il vero giocatore del centrocampo della juve è vidal, è lui che fa rendere al meglio pirlo sa sia attaccare che difendere sa rompere l'azione e la sa impostare e sa concludere a rete e ha pure l'ultimo passaggio, è un campione, se pirlo sta rendendo cosi tanto lo deve a lui


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Un giocatore che sa solo attaccare lo spazio è un mediocre, dalle mie parti. E Marchisio fa dei movimenti 50 mila volte meglio di lui



Certo che è facile inserirti a mille orari quando c'è Pirlo o Vucinic a favorirti la profondita' e non De Jong.Poi che anch'io preferisca Marchisio non v'è dubbio,ma lo juventino è favorito dal giocare nella Juve odierna!


----------

